# خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى الاعزاء اود الشكر لكم على مواضيعكم الرائعه و اتمنى ان تتقبلوا مشاركاتى المتواضعه فى منتداكم الرائع
منذ حوالى شهر ونصف وقد قررت ان ادخل مجال التكييف والحريق و الحمد لله اعتقد انى قد انتهيت من دراسة بعض المواضيع الهامه فى التكييف و الفضل لله سبحانه و تعالى ثم للمهندس الاخ الفاضل سيد حلاوه
و قد قررت ان انقل معلوماتى المتواضعه الى هذا المنتدى الذى فى اعتقادى انه يضم افضل مهندسين تكييف فى الوطن العربى 
و من هذه الفتره كنت اتابع مواضيعك الرائعه بشغف و قد استفدت منها كثير و خصوصا مواضيع زانتى و زيكو و محمود ميكانيك وطبعا مهندس صبرى
و قررت الاكتفاء من المشاهد و النزول الى ارض الملعب
واتمنى ان تكون مشاركاتى تعم الفائده لدى الجميع​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

المواضيع اللى هتكلم عليها فى المشاركات القادمه وهى:
1-اسس التصميم
2-فكره عامه عن اجهزة التكييف
3-الرسم المعمارى وكيفية قراته
4-بعض اوامر الاوتوكاد التى يحتاجها المصمم
5-حساب الاحمال الحراريه(يدوى)
6-حساب الاحمال الحراريه(شيت اكسل)
7-حساب الاحمال الحراريه block load
8-حساب الاحمال الحراريه hap
9-اختيار التكييف المناسب وانواعه و بعض الكتالوجات 
10-حسابات الدكتات
11-defusers&grills
12-تكييف الباكدج
13-تصميم CHILLERS

وان شاء الله هنتناول الموضوعات دى بالتفصيل الممل :85:
و منتظر منكم اقتراحتكم


----------



## mohamedtop (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ويجعله عملا نافعا ومفيدا لاعضاء المنتدى الكرام


----------



## احمد بيو (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اللى انت بتعمله ده رائع و مثالى 
كنت لسه بفكر انى اعمل موضوع رحله حياه مهندس جديد مع التكييف احط فيه ترتيب للموضوعات اللى يبتدى بيها و اللى بتعتمد على فهم يعنى ايه علم حراريات ثم ننتقل لتوضيح نظريه عمل التكييف و بعدها نفهم معنى حسابات الاحمال ثم انواع التكييفات و نخش المرحله اللى بعدها على كل ما يخص الدكت و هكذا 
و كنت ناوى اسميه خطوه خطوه من البدايه الى الاحتراف ( الاحتراااااااااااااااف مش الانحراف ) 
انت بقى سبقت بالخطوه دى و انا بجد بجد بجد بفرح اوى لما حد يسبقنى لانى بحس ان الامه لسه فيها ناس كتير بتحب تدى و بتحب الخير يعم 

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا  
و شئ رائع انك قررت تقوم من على دكه الاحتياطى و تنزل تلعب معانا علشان الناس اللى مبتفهمش كوره تفهم ايه الفرق بين مصيده التسلل و ضربه الجزاء 

ربنا يوفقك و ايانا الى ما يحب و يرضى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم اخوانى الكرام على مشاركتكم الجميله و خصوصا الاخ زانتى بارك الله فبكم


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسس تصميم التكييف:
فى البدايه لازم نعرف يعنى ايه تصميم ولازم الواحد يعرف ايه الفرق بين تصميم و انتاج و صيانه و تركيبات
من الاخر انا عندى زبون الزبون ده عنده فيلا و عايز يكيفها بيجيلى بيقولى انا عايزك تعملى نظام تكييف للفيلا دى طبعا لازم افكر فى شوية حجات :

1-التكلفه: الراجل ده مستعد يدفع و يكلف ولا العمليه صغيره على قده ومن خلال التكلفه بحسب:
2-نوع جهاز التكييف المستخدم: وطبعا هنتكلم عن انواع التكييف و نشوف كتالوجاتها ولازم نعرف ان جهاز التكييف يوجد به اربع دوائر و هما:
A- دائرة وسيط التكييف (الفريون او الماء)
[font=&quot] [/font] يبقى لازم نعرف انواع الفريون المستخدمه و فى المرفقات بحث مهم جدا عن انواع الفريون ​b-دائرة المبخر​وهو عباره عن ملف بيمر فيه وسيط التبريد و مسلط عليه مروحه طارده مركزيه والدايره دى موجوده داخل الغرفه المراد تكيفها ​المروحه بتشفط الهوا السخن اللى فى الغرفه و بتدفع هواء بارد​c-دائرة تبريد المكثف​مثل الدايره السابقه بس بتكون خارج الغرفه و المروحه بتكون عاديه بتبرد وسيط التبريد اللى جاى ساخن​d-دائرة الصرف ​نتيجة تصادم الهواء الساخن مه ملف المبخر بينتج قطرات ماء قطرات الماء بتتجمع فى حوض فلازم الماء ده يكون ليه صرف فنوصل مع الحوض ده خرطوم للصرف​و فى المرفقات رسم يوضح دائرة التكييف​​3-الديكور​طبعا لازم نخلى بالنا من وضع الوحدات بتاعتنا لان الديكور شىء مهم جدا فلازم الناس الى تدخل الفيلا ماتشوفش الوحده الخارجيه لانها بتبوظ شكل الديكور​طيب هنحطها فيين؟لو هنحطها فوق لسطح يبقى التكلفه هتعلى عشان هنطول مواسير وسيط التبريد فده طبعا فى الاول والاخر بيرجع للتكلفه العامل الاول فى التصميم​​4-الصيانه​وده بيتوقف على مكان وضع الوحدات بتعتنا هل هى سهلة الوصول ليه عشان صيانته ولا مكانها بعيد عن ايدى عاملين الصيانه​يعنى لو عندى شباك بنلاقى الوحد الخارجيه بتبقى تحت الشباك او على يمين الشباك ماجيش احط الوحده على شمال الشباك يبقى عايز سيد معوض يجى يبص عليها​​والتكمله فى المشاركات القادمه ان شاء الرحمن​​1- ​


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم على هذا الاهتمام لاننا نستفيد منكم كمهندسين ممبتدئين والله يجزيكم عن الف خير


----------



## mohamedtop (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بداية موفقة باذن الله


----------



## ahmed samy (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله 
نحن فى اشد الحاجه الى مثل هذه البدايه استعن بالله 
وجازاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو الاستمرار ان شاء الله 

بس بقولك ايه هو مين سيد معوض


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه شكلك كده مبتتفرجش على كوره يا بشمهندس نورد الدين


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2011)

noreldin2000 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو الاستمرار ان شاء الله
> 
> بس بقولك ايه هو مين سيد معوض


اسكت متجيبش سيرته احسن بركات و ابو تريكه يزعلوا منك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هنبتدى ناخد فكره عن انواع التكييف 
هناك نوعان من اجهزة التكييف:
DX
وهو اختصار لكلمة Direct Expansion اى التمدد المباشر
وهو ينقسم الى :
القسم الاول و هو تكييف الشباك
القسم الثانى و هو تكييف الوحدات المنفصله split
split ينقسم الى عدة انواع:


 decorative (حائطى-سقفى-ارضى)
 Cassette
 floor stand or free stand
 تكيف كونسيلد (split ducted) او (ccd) او (mini central)
 vrv
القسم الثالث و هو تكييف package
النوع الثانى و هو تكييف Chiller 
وسنتكلم عن كل نوع من هذه النواع بالتفصيل ان شاء الله
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الرسم المعمارى
لازم اى مهندس شغال فى المجال لازم يفهم فى الرسم المعارى مش الى هو يرسم رسم معمارى لا قصدى انه يعرف يقرا الرسم المعمارى كويس 
يعنى لو عندى فيلا يعرف مكان غرفة النوم فين و الحمام والمطبخ و لو فى مجلس يعرف مكانه فين ولازم يدرس ادق التفاصيل فيه و يحفرها فى راسه كويس جدا 
لازم يعرف السقف الساقط مكانه فيين ونوع السقف الساقط الابواب والشبابيك ونوع الزجاج المستخدم و اماكن المساقط اللى هنزل منها بمواسير وهكذا....وطبعا كل التفاصيل دى موجوده فى الرسم ولو مش موجوده لازم يسئل المعمارى عليها
فى المرفقات بعض من الرسومات المعماريه يا ريت تنزلوها وتدرسوها كويس وانا منتظر ردودكم واستفسارتكم


----------



## eng_ahmed84 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع ما شا الله


----------



## lynxshaheen (18 سبتمبر 2011)

عن جد روعة انا متابع موضوعك و بنتظر التكملة من حضرتك و رح اعلّق على كل شي بنضاف لأنو هاي دورة بحد ذاتها و جزاك الله كل خير و يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك
يلا يا فنان بدنا نشوووووف رسمك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ردودكم مشجعه وانا كل هدفى انى اقدم لاخوانى العرب علم ينتفع به وان شاء الله هكمل الموضوع من الالف الى الياء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedtop (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك يا هندسة ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حساب الاحمال الحراريه
الموضوع ده يا جماعه من اخطر المواضيع الموجوده فى تصميم التكييف.....
و يوجد عليه الكثير من الخلافات بين المهندسيين و بعضهم
و ان شاء الله هحاول ابسط الموضوع على قد مقدر...
ولكن قبل مابتدى لازم نحمل الحجات دى:
1-كود ASHREA
http://www.4shared.com/file/uTkACJmX/ASHRAE_Fundamentals_2009.htm
2- كتاب Carrier Hand book
http://www.4shared.com/document/IyPkyg7K/carrier_handbook_of_air_condit.htm
3-كتاب Rule of thumb
http://www.mediafire.com/?gnm84p5z5o21rgn
4- برنامج Block Load
http://www.4shared.com/file/-aPbaw9E/blk305.htm
5-برنامج HAP
http://www.4shared.com/file/kFvQ-fRC/HAP420.htm
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس احمد 
موضوع متمييز والله وافقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريت نجيب مع بعض ورقه و قلم ونكتب الحجات دى
لحساب الاحمال الحراريه يوجد لدينا ثلاث طرق:
1-حساب الاحمال بطريقه تقديريه
2-حساب الاحمال يدوى
3-حساب الاحمال عن طريق البرامج

اولا لازم نعرف اننا هنعمل load estimation مش load calculation
بمعنى ان الرقم اللى انا هطلعوه ده ممكن واحد تانى يطلع رقم تانى و الاتنين صح و من الصعب جدا ان اتنين يطلعوا رقم واحد و هنفهم الكلام ده بعدين ان شاء الله
الوحدات
BTU........وحدة قياس الطاقه الحراريه البريطانيه
وهى كمية الحراره اللازمه لرفع درجة حرارة واحد رطل من الماء درجة 1 ف
فى ناس مش عارفه تحول من سليزيوس لفهرنهيت....الخ متقلقش فى المرفقات برنامج لازم تحوطه على الديسك توب عندك لتحويل اى شىء
RT........هو الحمل الحرارى الواجب ازاحته فى المكان( طن التبريد)

RT=12000*BTU
KW......وحدة قياس للطاقه حيث ان 
RT=3.5*KW
و فى موضوع للمهندس سيد حلاوه اكثر من ممتاز يا ريت تتبعوه لان اتجمعت فيه خبرات ناس كتيير فى منتدانا الجميل ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t230637.html
CFM.....وحدة قياس كمية الهواء [FONT=&quot]cubic feet per minute

الهدف من عمل Load Estmation
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ايجاد TR-cfm
ازاى نجبهم هنعرف فى المشاركه القادمه ان شاء الله
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس احمد
> موضوع متمييز والله وافقك الله لما فيه الخير


يشرفنى مرورك الكريم يا هندسه وانا من اشد المعجبين بمواضيعك وفقنا ووفقكم الله


----------



## gaber osman (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا بشمهندس


----------



## jundi (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين على الشرح بس لو يتم إلغاء التعليقات على الموضع حتى لا تزداد أعداد الصفحات ويضيع القارىء أو يتم فتح موضوع موازي يتم جمع المعلومات بالترتيب وبطريقه مبسطه حتى يسهل للمستخدمين الجدد للمنتدى الإستفاده منها بسرعة وبدون ملل ثم يتم تثبيته


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

jundi قال:


> مشكورين على الشرح بس لو يتم إلغاء التعليقات على الموضع حتى لا تزداد أعداد الصفحات ويضيع القارىء أو يتم فتح موضوع موازي يتم جمع المعلومات بالترتيب وبطريقه مبسطه حتى يسهل للمستخدمين الجدد للمنتدى الإستفاده منها بسرعة وبدون ملل ثم يتم تثبيته


شكرا يا اخى على مرورك الكريم بس هو ده نظام المنتديات و كان من الممكن ان اضع كل المشاركات فى فيل وورد واحده بس لازم اشوف الناس متبعه الموضوع ولا لا عشان مبطلش


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

حساب الاحمال بطريقه تقديريه:
_*=====> كل 1متر مربع من المساحه يحتاج من 800 الى 1000 btu
=====> كل 1 tr يحتاج من 300 الى 400 cfm
*__======> كل 8000 btu يحتاج تقريبا الى 1 h.p_
هى دى القاعده اللى ماشيين عليها هى مش قاعده علميه بس هى اتحسبت عن طريق الخبره
يعن سيادتك لما بتروح تشترى تكييف بتروح للراجل تقولوه انا عايز تكييف هيئولك الغرفه اللى عايز تكيفها مسحتها كام هتقولو مثلا 4*5 متر مربع هيعمل ايه؟
هيقول ان المساحه 4*5=20
20*1000=20000 btu يعنى هتاخد حوالى 20000/8000=2.5 حصان 
20000/12000=1.6 tr
الكلام ده بيحصل لما بيكون عندى ارتفاع السقف بتاعى الطبيعى من 2.7م الى 3م 
بس بعض الاماكن بيكون ارتفاع السقف فيها يتعدى 5م مثل المساجد 
فى المرفقات برنامج ظريف و هو شيت الشيت ده بيحسبلك الحمل الحرارى باستخدام المساحه و باستخدام الحجم لو ارتفاع السقف كبير
وايضا برنامج صغير نسيت ان اضعه فى المشاركه السابقه عن التحويلات
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]حساب الاحمال الحراريه يدوى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قبل مابتدى لازم ادرس الظروف المناخيه للمكان فبجيب:[/FONT]


· Tdb[FONT=&quot].......درجة حرارة الترمومتر الجاف (داخل المكان و خارج المكان)[/FONT]
· Twb[FONT=&quot]......درجة حرارة الترمومتر الرطب[/FONT]
· RH[FONT=&quot].......نسبة الرطوبه واحنا اتفقنا اللى احنا عايزنها من 50 الى 60%[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]طيب هجبهوم منيين دول؟ بتختلف من مدينه لمدينه.....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انا مديلك برنامج اسمه [/FONT]block load [FONT=&quot] ستب البرنامج وافتحه هتلاقى حاجه اسمها [/FONT]Weather
Weather-> Edit->Region(Midle east)->state (Egypt)->city (Cairo)
[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى شوية بيانات عن البلد بتاعتك يا ريت تكتبهم فى ورقه وهما:[/FONT]
Tdb=102 f
Twb=76 f
Latitdute =30[FONT=&quot] هحتجها بعدين[/FONT]
Daily Range=26 [FONT=&quot] هحتجا بعدين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عشان احسب حمل حرارى لاى مكان لازم اعرف ايه هى العوامل اللى عاملالى الحمل الحرارى ده:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1-[/FONT]solar heat gain
[FONT=&quot]2-[/FONT]transimition heat gain
 [FONT=&quot]3-[/FONT]internal heat gain
A. People
B. Lighting
C. Machines
[FONT=&quot]4-[/FONT]Ventelation
solar heat gain-1
[FONT=&quot]بعد ما المعمارى بيخلص الرسم بتاعه بيدينى الرسم عشان اصمم التكييف و زى مقولنا قبل كده لازم ادرس الرسمه كويس جدا واحفرها فى دماغى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمسك غرفه غرفه فى الرسم و بجيب الاتى:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1-اتجاه الغرفه (شمال- جنوب-شرق-غرب-شمال شرقى-شمال غربى-جنوب شرقى- جنوب غربى)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2-المدينه اللى وقعه فيها الغرفه وخط العرض بتاع المدينه على سبيل المثال [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] القاهره تقع فى خط عرض 30[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] الرياض تقع فى خط عرض 25[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- لازم لما نصمم شىء لابد ان ناخذ اسواء الظروف المناخيه وهو:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] شهر سبتمبر- الساعه الرابعه عصرا[/FONT]


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

المعادله عندى بتقول ايه:
  Q=A*SC*q
Q.......الحراره الناتجه عن الاشعاع بتاع ال solar
A.......مساحة الزجاج
SC.....معامل انتقال الحراره للزجاج(معامل الظل)
q.......كمية الحراره الناتجه عن الاشعاع لكل قدم مربع

طيب الحجات دى اجبها ازاى؟؟؟ بص يا سيدى
اولا ال q
افتاح كتاب Carrier 
Carrier===> page 52===> Table 15
هتلاقيه كاتبلك رقم 30 على اعتبار خط العرض بتاع القاهره
و عندك time of year اختار شهر اغسطس زى ما اتفقنا
واختار الاتجاه بتاع الغرفه 
مثال: الغرفه بتقع فى الشمال الشرقى فى القاهره 
q=108
بختار اعلى q موجوده عشان اكون فى الامان فلاقيت اعلى q موجوده عند الساعه 7 صباحا
ثانيا ٍSC
اتبع معايا الاتى
Carrier===> Page 57===>Table 16
اختار نوع الزجاج بتاعك والشائع ان الزجاج 
single==========> 1/8 inch
Double ===========>1/4 inch
فى ناس بتعمل الاتى:
SC= 0.9............... for single
SC=0.8................for double
وبكده نكون جبنا SC
ثالثا A
ودى بتكون فى الرسم المعمارى بتاعى و لو مش موجوده بسئل عليها المهندس المعمارى و دى غالبا بيكون عاملها فايل مخصوص للديتالز بتاعت الابواب والشبابيك
وبكده نكون قدرنا نجيب ال Q بتاعتنا ووحدتها BTU/Hr​


----------



## Don Helmy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا باشمهندس احمد شريف ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كده بفضل الله خلصنا solar heat gain نخش بقى على:
2-Transmission heat gain
و هى كمية الحراره الناتجه عن:


الشبابيك(windows)
الحوائط(walls)
الفواصل(partations)
سقف(ceiling)
السطح(roof)
 نشرح واحده واحده
1-windows
Q1=A*U*ΔT
U..........transmission factor
ΔT..........temperature different between inside and outside 
ملحوظه
U and SC بيعتمدوا على نوع الماده
للحصول على قيمة U
Carrier=====> page 81======<table 33
وفى ناس بتاخد القيم دى على طول

U =1.1..............single glass
U=.58.............double glass


وغدا نكمل باذن الله تعالى بقية حساب الاحمال 

​


----------



## انس مكي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله موضوعك جاني في الصمييييم و انا يادوب مهندس متخرج و اريد ان اعرف من اين ابدأ في مجال التكييف و شكرا جزيلا و بالتوفيف يا أخي


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (19 سبتمبر 2011)

انا منتظر الموضوع ده من زماااان يا ريت يا بشمهتدس مش تتاخر فى الشرح و توافينا بالمعلومات اولا ب اول
انا بزاكر معاك و متابعك كلمه كلمه


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هنبتدى ناخد فكره عن انواع التكييف
> هناك نوعان من اجهزة التكييف:
> DX
> ...



تحياتي اخي عن جد انو موضوعك روعة و لسة متابعك بس بدي استزيد بشغلة و أسأل عن شغلة من ناحية الانواع
يمكن انو مش مشكلة كبيرة فكرة التقسيمات بس ما بعرف اذا كان كلامي صحيح ام خطأ من ناحية التقسيم اللي انا بعرفو و بحب اني اعرضو من باب استزيد علم و اصحح معلوماتي
طبعا قمت بتقسيم انواع انظمة التكييف الى 
اولا DX و ثانيا Chiller 
و طبعا قمت بتقسيم DX الى عدة اقسام و من بينها ال split حسب علمي انه ال split يقسم بهذه الانواع 
mini و ducted و ال mini يقسم الى التالي 
wall type و cassette و free stand و universal type 
و اما الانواع الاخرى لانظمة التكييف و هي 
package unit و chiller و يوجد انظمة لم تطرح بهذا الموضوع و هي Air handing unit و ESC system و PASC و VRF 
السؤال هل هذا صحيح ام لا و اتمنى من حضرتك لو تحط النا ملف صور فيه كل نوع و صورة وحدة له فقط للتوضيح و التمييز و بتمنى في الموضوع المفصل وضع القدرات التبريدية لكل نوع و كذلك اسخدام كل نوع و متى نستخدمه افضل شيء و كذلك الاماكن الصحيحة لوضعها في الغرف او المكاتب و غيرها ...صح طولت عليك بالطلبات بس عن جد بدي استفيد من حضرتك لأنو المعلومات اللي بتقدمها بتفيدني من ناحية المعرفة و التوسع 
و اخر شي بس بدي اعرف نوع الذي تم طرحه و هو ال vrv اختصار لشو تماما و هل هو نفسه vrf و ايضا ccd و انا حاليا بكمل الموضوع معك حبة حبة و جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي على الموضوع الروعة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك. بجد مجهود مميز


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> الرسم المعمارى
> لازم اى مهندس شغال فى المجال لازم يفهم فى الرسم المعارى مش الى هو يرسم رسم معمارى لا قصدى انه يعرف يقرا الرسم المعمارى كويس
> يعنى لو عندى فيلا يعرف مكان غرفة النوم فين و الحمام والمطبخ و لو فى مجلس يعرف مكانه فين ولازم يدرس ادق التفاصيل فيه و يحفرها فى راسه كويس جدا
> لازم يعرف السقف الساقط مكانه فيين ونوع السقف الساقط الابواب والشبابيك ونوع الزجاج المستخدم و اماكن المساقط اللى هنزل منها بمواسير وهكذا....وطبعا كل التفاصيل دى موجوده فى الرسم ولو مش موجوده لازم يسئل المعمارى عليها
> فى المرفقات بعض من الرسومات المعماريه يا ريت تنزلوها وتدرسوها كويس وانا منتظر ردودكم واستفسارتكم



على مهلك على مهلك سوووووق احنا محتاجينك كتييييير
انا شفت الملف للفيلا الطابق الارضي بس بدي استفسر اكم شغلة بالرسمة
اول شي غالبا بحطو اشارة X على كل مساحة غرفة معينة او ارض معينة مثلا بالطابق الارضي للفيلا محطوط اشارة X على ال Bed Room هل هاد معناه انو مافي فوقو سقف و انو بالطابق اللي فوقو رح تشوف انو الطابق الارضي مكشوف بهاي المنطقة
سؤال تاني حكيت عن السقف الساقط ممكن توضحلي اكتر و ما هو هاد السقف هل هو المساحة التي فوق السقف تستخدم لتمديد الدكتات و كمان في مربع صغير عليه اشارة X صح هاد بكون المنور و يستخدم غالبا لتمديد المواسير للخط الرئيسي او لأ و يكون عمودي على طول المبنى؟؟ غلّبتك من كتر اسئلتي! بس في موضوع كمان لم يطرح لكن طرح عنوانو فقط و هو بعض اوامر الاوتوكاد التي يحتاجها المصمم و كمان في رسمات بستلمها المهندس التنفيذي "مهندس الموقع" بعد التصميم يكون فيها مواقع الصناديق الخشبية المستخدمة للدكتات و كذلك تمديدات الدكتات و تفرعها من الرئيسي و توزيع الوحدات و مكان تواجدها فكيف تظهر بالرسم ارجوووووووووك ان تزيدنا بهاد الموضوع تماما و انا الان عم بكمل الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز احمد شاهين مرورك الكريم اثلج صدرى وسارد على جميع النقاط 
اولا بالنسبه للمكيفات انا لسه ما شرحت منها ولا شىء كلها عناوين فقط ولكن اريد ان تعلم معنى كلمة split وهى منفصل اى و حدتين وحده خارجيه ووحده داخليه .... اذن اى وحدتين منفصلتين يعتبروا تكييف من نوع split اما بالنسبه ل mini فيقصد بها mini central اى تكييف مركزى صغير و يطلق على تكييف الكونسيلد
هذه فكره عامه و سيتم مناقشتها باستفضه فى المشاركات القادمه مع وضع كتالوجات لكل نوع
اما بالنسبه لتكييف VRV 
*
هو اختصار لكلمة 
**variable refrigerant volume*
* او كما يسمى ايضا
**Variable refrigerant flow
VRF
** و هو نظام يمكنك ان تصله إلى اكثر من وحدة داخلية على الوحدة الخارجية الواحدة , و يميز انك يمكن ان تضع له اكثر من كمبرسور*


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> على مهلك على مهلك سوووووق احنا محتاجينك كتييييير
> انا شفت الملف للفيلا الطابق الارضي بس بدي استفسر اكم شغلة بالرسمة
> اول شي غالبا بحطو اشارة x على كل مساحة غرفة معينة او ارض معينة مثلا بالطابق الارضي للفيلا محطوط اشارة x على ال bed room هل هاد معناه انو مافي فوقو سقف و انو بالطابق اللي فوقو رح تشوف انو الطابق الارضي مكشوف بهاي المنطقة
> 
> ...



والله يا هندسه اسئلتك ممتازه جدا و انا سعيد بيها
موضوع الاوتوكاد موضوع طويل جدا و يطول شرحه وانا مستعد ان شاء الله انى اشرحه خطوه خطوه بس بعد ماخلص التكييف باذن الله تعالى
 فى المرفقات صور للسقف الساقط


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> حساب الاحمال بطريقه تقديريه:
> _*=====> كل 1متر مربع من المساحه يحتاج من 800 الى 1000 btu
> =====> كل 1 tr يحتاج من 300 الى 400 cfm
> *__======> كل 8000 btu يحتاج تقريبا الى 1 h.p_
> ...



قرأت قبل هيك في موضوع عن الحسابات التقريبية او السريعة التي بتم عشان نحسب الحمل تاع التبريد في المنتدى و كانت هناك عدة اقتراحات و ما عرفت مين الاصح منهم وهي كالتالي
لحساب طن التبريد نستخدم ما يلي 
الطول * العرض * الارتفاع * 10.3 و نقسم الناتج على 400
و يوجد ايضا ان كل 12 متر مربع نعطيه 1 طن تبريد في حالة الحمل العادي اما الاحمال التي اعلى فكل 10 متر مربع نعطيه 1 طن تبريد مع اني ما عرفت كم بكون الحدود للحمل العادي و الحمل الاعلى عشان نعرف متى نستخدم كل وحدة منهم؟؟!
و كمان في معادلة انو الطن التبريد يساوي المساحة بالمتر المربع نقسمها على 12 كما ذكرت هنا لكن اضيف شغلة بدي استفسر عليها و هي اذا كانت النوافذ كبيرة و كثيرة نضيف 1 طن اما اذا كانت قليلة و صغيرة فنطرح 1 طن
يا ريت لو تفسرولي اياها اكتر و كذلك كيف ممكن انو نحكي عن هاي الطريقة تقريبية مع انو لغينا كتير شغلات و هي انو من منطة لمنطقة رح يختلف الوضع و كمان من غرفة لغرفة بختلف من حاية جهات الغرف او الحوائط الي كل وحدة الها حسبة شكل


----------



## وحيد الخلية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

معاك خطوة بخطوة حتى نهاية المشوار .................وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حاولت افكر اكتر و اكتر بصراحة عجزت نوعا ما من ناحية اني اعرف شو ال X اللي فوق غرف النوم خليني احكي بشو فكرت بما انو ما عندي المخطط للطابق الاول فحكيت خليني اشوف الخطوط نفسها حسب المسمى المكتوب على الاوتوكاد فلقيت انو الخط لما اخفيتو كان اسمو انو Hidden base حكيت ممكن يكون هاي الشغلات الموجودة مثلا على الطابق اللي فوق هاي الغرف او لأ؟؟ ههههههههه بصراحة يمكن التفكير الاول احسن انو غرفة نوم مكشوفة لأنو مر علي مخطط لفيلا و كان فكرة ال X انو سقف مفتوح او انو يكون ارتفاع الغرفة على كل الطابقين يعني ارتفاعها الدبل بس اتوقع شوي هاي غريبة تكون هيك


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]حساب الاحمال الحراريه يدوى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قبل مابتدى لازم ادرس الظروف المناخيه للمكان فبجيب:[/FONT]
> 
> 
> · Tdb[FONT=&quot].......درجة حرارة الترمومتر الجاف (داخل المكان و خارج المكان)[/FONT]
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا مهندس على كل ردودك بس هيك شجعتي اضل أسأل 
هسة انا عندي برنامج بلوك لود 4.15v و لما طلعت البيانات كانت شوي مختلفة ما بعرف شو السبب هو عادة شو الاشهر اللي رح نوخدها لفصل الصيف هل هي حسب اعلى درجات حرارة لأنو ما اتغيرت عندي القراءة يعني 
لنفس المنطقة القاهرة فكانت كالتالي للأشهر من 6 الى شهر 10 
T db = 100 F
T wb = 69 F
Latitude = 30.1
daily range = 23.9 F
فما بعرف شو سبب الاختلاف


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> حاولت افكر اكتر و اكتر بصراحة عجزت نوعا ما من ناحية اني اعرف شو ال x اللي فوق غرف النوم خليني احكي بشو فكرت بما انو ما عندي المخطط للطابق الاول فحكيت خليني اشوف الخطوط نفسها حسب المسمى المكتوب على الاوتوكاد فلقيت انو الخط لما اخفيتو كان اسمو انو hidden base حكيت ممكن يكون هاي الشغلات الموجودة مثلا على الطابق اللي فوق هاي الغرف او لأ؟؟ ههههههههه بصراحة يمكن التفكير الاول احسن انو غرفة نوم مكشوفة لأنو مر علي مخطط لفيلا و كان فكرة ال x انو سقف مفتوح او انو يكون ارتفاع الغرفة على كل الطابقين يعني ارتفاعها الدبل بس اتوقع شوي هاي غريبة تكون هيك



بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس بس مش هاجوبلك دلوقتى عايزك تفكر انت قربت جدا من الاجابه و حرام عليه اقولهالك كده بسهوله
انا رايح موقع دلوقتى ولما هاجى هقولهالك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس على كل ردودك بس هيك شجعتي اضل أسأل
> هسة انا عندي برنامج بلوك لود 4.15v و لما طلعت البيانات كانت شوي مختلفة ما بعرف شو السبب هو عادة شو الاشهر اللي رح نوخدها لفصل الصيف هل هي حسب اعلى درجات حرارة لأنو ما اتغيرت عندي القراءة يعني
> لنفس المنطقة القاهرة فكانت كالتالي للأشهر من 6 الى شهر 10
> t db = 100 f
> ...


100ب او 102 او 105 كل ده اخوى شىء صغير جدا ما بيفرق فى الحسابات شىء
والقاهره فعلا بتقع عند خط عرض 30.1 و لكن ماتفرق لما اقول 30 درجه
و فعلا الصيف من شهر 6 الى 10 بس اشد شهر هو شهر 8 عشان كده انا بختاره


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوي عن جد يسلمو على كل اجاباتك و ردودك انا لسة متابع الموضوع بس في شغلة ما انطرحت على فكرة الحساب بالطريقة التفليدية و اللي انا بعرفها انو بدل ما انقسم كل وحدة لحال انو انطلع Correction factor لقيمة ال CLTD و من هيك بنحطها في المعادلة اتوقع انو هيك بكون صحيح بس هو غالبا من الناحية العملية ما بعملو هاي الطريقة لأنو كتير بتطول مع انها رح تكون ادق شيء بس هل رح يطلع نفس طن التبريد بالاخير لأنو بعتبرو الطريقة التقليدية مش الطريقة التجارية المتعامل فيها !! و كمان في سؤال طرحتو في الصفحة الرابعة عن الطريقة السريعة للحساب بتمنى انو تعطيني رأيك في الموضوع


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لقيت جواب اقرب للواقع من ناحية اشارة ال x على الغرف و ما رح اكذب عليك حاولت اكتر من مرة التخيّل بس اتوصّلت لجواب اخير و هو انو غرفة النوم او المساحة اللي محطوط على اشارة x بكون في فوقها سقف عادي طبيعي بس بالطابق اللي فوقها ما بكون في اصلا غرفة يعني بكون السقف مفتوح للمحيط الخارجي و مرجّح يكون فوقها بلكونة او مساحة غير مغلقة او حوش للفيلا يعني عشان صحاب الفيلا يقعدو و يشمو شوية هوا فا شو رأيك لوين وصل تفكيري


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى مهندس احمد شاهين
علامة ال x الموجوده فى الرسم دى اسقاط هرمى لشكل ديكورى فى اعلى مكان فى الفيلا
و بصراحه بينى و بينك مكانش لازم المعمارى يحطها فى الرسم اصلا ممكن يكون لهدف معين والله اعلم
بس بدايه موفقه و ياريت تضفنى عندك على الاميل و ان شاء الله هرد على كل اسئلتك بس عشان الناس مش تضايق و ان شاء الله هنكمل حكايتنا مع الاحمال الحراريه


----------



## lynxshaheen (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك يا اخي و انا متابعك اكتر و اكتر ما اتوقع رح يتداقو لأنو ممكن هاد الموضوع حد يرجعلو و يصير يسأل فا يعني هيك برتاحو و مع هيك باخد ايميلك عشان اضل على تواصل معك بس غريب المعماري حطها خلى فكري يروح كتير لبعيد يلا جيد جيد 
استمر يا مهندس بدنا نستزيد


----------



## دمتم بخير (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*ماشاء الله عليك يامهندس أحمد شريف موفق ان شاء الله*

ماشاء الله عليك يامهندس أحمد شريف موفق ان شاء الله 
كده انته تتحط فى مصف الكبار(فى العطاء والعلم والبذل وروح المسلم الطيبه والكرم والثواب والأخلاق و0000000الخ)أمثال م/صبرى سعيد م/سيد حلاوه م/محمد ميك م/زانيتى م/عبدالعاطى م/سامرالسعدنى م/جابرعثمان 000وغيرهم 0على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر
استمر بنفس النشاط والسرعه وفقك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abuelela35 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (22 سبتمبر 2011)

وينك يا اخى والله وحشتموضوعتك ينا ريت تكل الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اسف على التاخير وذلك اظروفى الصحيه و نكمل باذن الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

تذكر ما سبق
حسبنا بفضل الله solar heat gain
Q=A*Sc*q
وقلنا ان Transmission Heat Gain ينتج عن 5 اشياء


window
walls
Partition
Ceiling
floor
وحسبنا الحمل الحرارى الناتج عن الشباك
Q1=A*U**ΔT
*فى ملحوظه عايز اقولها 
عارفين المقاومه الكهربيه بتعوق اتجاه التيار الكهربى قيمة U زى المقاومه كده بس بدل ما هى بتعوق التيار بتعوق الحمل الحرارى
نخش بقى على الحمل الحرارى الناتج عن الحوائط​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

2- Walls
المعادله بتقول:
Q2=A*U**ΔTequivlant
*A......مساحة الحائط
U......معامل انتقال الحراره بالنسبه للحوائط
*ΔTeq*....حاصل جمع فرق درجات الحراره المكافئه+معامل التصحيح
ركز معايا شويه 
بالنسبه لل U افتح كتاب Carrier
Carrier=====>Page 71=====>Table 21
الجدول ده فيه كل قيم ال U بتاعت الحوائط المفروض انك بتاخد معلومات عن مكونات الحائط بتاعك من خلال المعمارى ووزن الحائط و هو غالبا من (60 الى 80 ib/ft square) 
وفى ناس بتاخد قيمة ال U تقديريه من 0.3 الى 0.33
فى المرفقات file لحسابات ال U

​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

لحساب*ΔTequivlant
*اجيب حاجه اسمها فرق درجات الحراره المكافئه
افتح Carrier
Carrier=====>page 67======>Table 19
ولازم يكون معايا:


اتجاه الحائط
وزن الحائط
التوقيت
بالنسبه للتوقيت هو معظم الناس بتفضل الساعه الرابعه بس بصراحه انا بفضل اخد اعلىقيمه فى الصف عشان اكون Save
بعد ما جبت فرق درجات الحراره المكافئه بجيب حاجه اسمها :
Correction Value
ولازم يكون معايا
Daily Range ودى كنا جبناها زمان من برنامج بلوك لود و هقول نجبها ازاى تانى
Block load=====>Weather=====>edit
طبعا بعد منختار البلد بتاعتنا
و لازم يكون معايا طبعا فرق درجة الحراره الداخليه و الخارجيه
و بكده اكون جبت correction factor اجمعه على فرق درجات الحراره الكافئه و ذلك للحصول على قيمة *ΔTequivlant
*كده كل عناصر المعادله اكتملت و نكون حصلنا على Q2​


----------



## حوداالشافعي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح سلس و منظم و جميل الى الامام دائما


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

3-Partition,floor,Ceiling​لما كنا بنحسب الحمل الحرارى لل wall كنا عارفين ان الحائط معرض للهواء الجوى انما بالنسبه للفواصل و السقف و الارضيه دول مش معرضين للهواء الجوى
يبقى عندنا 3 احتمالات:


الجار مكيف ناخد *ΔT=5*
*الجار غير مكيف **ΔT=20*​
*الجار مطبخ او اى شىء ينتج عنه حمل حرارى ΔT=30*
*Q3,4,5=A*U***ΔT
*لحساب قيمة U
Carrier=====>Page 71=====>table 21:31
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

4- Roof
 المكان اللى بتعمله تصمييم من الطبيعى اما يكون فى سقف او يكون فيه سطح
Ceiling Or Roof
عشان فى ناس ببتلخبط و تحسب الاحمال بتاعت السطح و كمان حسابات السقف
Q6=A*U**ΔTequivlant
* لحساب قيمة U
Carrier=====>Page 76=====>table 27
لحساب قيمة *ΔTequivlant
مثل الحائط 
*جيب حاجه اسمها فرق درجات الحراره المكافئه
افتح Carrier
Carrier=====>page 68======>Table 20
ولازم يكون معايا:


وزن الحائط
التوقيت
 و بعدين اجيب Correction Value

Carrier=====>page 68=====>table 20A
اجمع فرق درجات الحراره المكافئه+Correction Value
اكون جبت *ΔTequivlant
اذن كل عناصر المعادله موجوده استطيع ان احصل على Q6
*​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انتهينا بفضل الله من حساب:


Solar heat gain
Transmission heat gain


window
walls
partition
ceiling
floors
نخش على موضوع الاحمال الحراريه الناتجه عن
3- Internal Heat gain


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

3- Internal Heat gain
وينتج عن 3 اشياء:


People
Light
 Electric Machines
1-People
والاشخاص بينتج عنهم نوعان من الحراره
حراره محسوسه و حراره كامنه
Qsensible=Number of People*Sensible heat gain per person
Qlatent=Number of People*Latent heat gain per person
الحراره دى بتختلف من مكان لمكان بمعنى ان الانسان الجالس و مسترخى مبيطلعش حراره زى الانسان الى شغال 
افتح كتاب Ashrea
Ashrea=======>Chapter 18=======>page 4========>table 1
جدول بسيط بيوضح كمية الحراره للاشخاص 
بالنسبه لعدد الاشخاص افتح كتاب Rule of Thumb
Rule of Thumb======>chapter 13
موضح فيها عدد الاشخاص فى اماكن متعدده
وكده اقدر احسب Qs,Ql​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

2-Light
عندى نوعين من الاضاءه


اضاءه عاديه
اضاءه فلورسنت
اضاءه عاديه
Q=Power*3.4​اضاءه فلورسنت
Q=Power*4.1
طبعا بسئل مهندس الكهرباء عن ال Power بتاعتى ولو مش موجود بحدد نوع المكان وافتح
Rule of Thumb======>chapter 14
​


----------



## lynxshaheen (23 سبتمبر 2011)

روعة يا مهندس احنا لسة ماشيين معك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الله بدير (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## toktok66 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]حساب الاحمال الحراريه يدوى[/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=&quot]قبل مابتدى لازم ادرس الظروف المناخيه للمكان فبجيب:[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله

اخي الفاضل موضوع ممتاز وهو ((اعتقد انه مأخوذ عن كورسات الاستشاري ايمن عمر ))

ولكن عندي ملاحظات وقد حددتها باللون الاخضر 
فانا اختلف معك ومع المحاضرات ان التصميم يتم بناء على dry bulb & wet bulb temperature

وراجع الاشري فهو يتم بناء على

MCWB mean coincident wet bulb temperature (coincident with the maximum dry bulb temperature)​

DB maximum dry bulb temperature وهذه اتفقنا فيها​ 

اما MCWB وليس WBلان لها Enthalpy (حمل حراري لكل اكج هواء) اقل وبالتالي نظام اوفر لان لو لها Enthalpy مرتفعه تعني ملف تبريد وشلر اكبر وبالتالي نظام اكثر تكلفه -وفي حاله احتياجنا لنزع كميات اكبر من الرطوبه يمكن ذلك بوسائل وسائل اكثر توفيرا من ان يكون النظام اكبر مما هو مفترض (مثل عجله نزع الرطوبه او تركيب ملف DX للمساعده في نزع الرطوبه)​
والله اعلى واعلم
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> اخي الفاضل موضوع ممتاز وهو ((اعتقد انه مأخوذ عن كورسات الاستشاري ايمن عمر ))
> 
> ...



اخى toktok66
لا اعتقد انك قرات جميع مشاركاتى حتى تعتقد ان هذا ماخوذ من مهندس ايمن عمر
اولا المهندس ايمن عمر فى محاضراته لم يذكر شىء عن برنامج Block load
لم يذكر شىء عن الرسم المعمارى
لم يذكر شىء عن انواع اجهزة التكييف
لم يذكر شىء عن دوائر التكييف
لم يذكر شىء عن الفريون وانواعه
لم يذكر شىء عن اسس التصميم
انا لا اققل من شئن المهندس ايمن عمر فهو استاذنا وافضل منى بمراحل و لكن انت اعتقدت اعتقاد خاطىء جدا لانك لو قرات موضوعى من البدايه لعلمت الفرق
ثانيا
بالنسبه Twb,Tdb
لو قرات المشاركه من البدايه لعلمت اننى حصلت عليها من برنامج Block load
فهو يستخدم Twb,Tdb
و اعتقد ان هذا البرنامج له ثقله و يستخدم فى مكاتب استشاريه كبيره
و اذا لم يعجبك البرنامج سيتضح لك نفس الكلام مع برنامج الهاب
و هذه صوره بالمرفقات توضح ذلك
وشكراعلى مرورك الكريم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل مجهودك العظيم في ميزان حسناتك ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## toktok66 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> اخى toktok66
> لا اعتقد انك قرات جميع مشاركاتى حتى تعتقد ان هذا ماخوذ من مهندس ايمن عمر
> اولا المهندس ايمن عمر فى محاضراته لم يذكر شىء عن برنامج block load
> لم يذكر شىء عن الرسم المعمارى-- الرسم المعماري خطوه منطقيه لتبدأ تصميمك
> ...


 
الملاحظات باللون الازرق للافاده او للاهمال التام فلا تشغل بالك كثيرا بها

دمتم بود


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى toktok لا استطيع تجاهلك او تجاهل كلامك ولكن عز على نفسى انك اتهمتنى بالنقل و انا لم افعل 
و معك حق فى اننا لسنا مثل الغرب و لكن سنكون افضل باذن الله
واذا علمت طرق احدث فى حساب الاحمال الحراريه فانى ارجوك ان لا تبخل علينا بها حتى يعم النفع على الجميع
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> اخى toktok لا استطيع تجاهلك او تجاهل كلامك ولكن عز على نفسى انك اتهمتنى بالنقل و انا لم افعل
> و معك حق فى اننا لسنا مثل الغرب و لكن سنكون افضل باذن الله
> واذا علمت طرق احدث فى حساب الاحمال الحراريه فانى ارجوك ان لا تبخل علينا بها حتى يعم النفع على الجميع
> و جزاك الله خيرا


 
لم اقصد اتهامك او التقليل من مشاركتك او عطاءك -ولكني لم اتهمك انا قلت اعتقد انها عن محاضرات فلان الفلاني --وهذا اعتقاد ليس اكثر وانت نفيته وانا اصدقك فلاداعي لاي حزن او زعل مذيله بوافر اعتذاري لاي ازعاج
واعلم اني لا اعمل مداخله سوى للصالح - ودمتم بود


----------



## toktok66 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

وبعد الكلام هاخدك من ايدك واطلب منك انك تكمل الشرح بتاعك علشان كل الناس تستفيد -فلا تتوقف مقابل 50000 راي يطالب باكمال الشرح بما فيهم انا ليستفيد الجميع وللمداخلات العلميه المفيده ولتصحيح ما قد اعرفه من معلومات مغلوطه او مراجعه معلومه منسيه او استفاده علم جديد

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

3-*Electric Machines
النوع التالت من الاحمال الداخليه
**Q=Power(W)*3.4
*افتح كتاب Rule of Thumb
Rule of Thumb======>chapter 15
هتلاقيه مديلك فيه ال باور بتاع الاجهزه الكهربيه (طبعا بتسال مهندس الكهربا الاول عنها)
وبكده نكون خلصنا Internal Heat Gain
بجمع Total Room Sensible heat,Total Room Latent heat
وبضرب فى Factor 1.1​


----------



## دمتم بخير (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ألف ألف000شكر على الشرح الجميل*

شكرا يا مهندس أحمد شريف على الشرح الجميل
مع الرجاء التواصل فى الموضوع
وشكرا لكل الاخوه الافاضل فى المداخلات التى تزيد الموضوع افاده كما لجميع ما تقدم من مداخلات
وحتى لو كان الموضوع منقول من محاضرات فلا يعيب فكل ما يعلمه الجميع من كتب ومحاضرات وغيره وهذا شرح جيد وترتيب رائع واجمال للموضوع


----------



## a1a11988 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية اشكر من كل قلبي المهندس احمد شريف على موضوعه الجيد والممتاز وفي مساهمته بجمع المعلومات الرائعة من الاساتذة الافاضل .
ارجو ان يتابع المهندس احمد شريف هذا الموضوع الممتاز لانه من المؤسف ان يقف الانسان في منتصف الطريق .
الرجاء من جميع المشاركين والمهندسين الاطلاع على المرفق الذي يوضح تلخيص للاحمال الحرارية وشكرا.......


----------



## وحيد الخلية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر لك يامهندس أحمد شريف على الموضوع وبانتظار المزيد ...........


----------



## allal1968 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ المهندس احمد شريف على المجهود وياريت بعد الانتهاء من الاحمال وقبل المرور الى الموضوع الموالي، ياريت تلخيص طريقة الاحمال في مرفق واحد doc او pdf لكي تعم الفائدة اعم. لقد اطلعت على طريقة كارييه هذه ووجدتها مشابهة لطريقة CLTD لـ ashrae والملخصة في مرفق (نظري الاحمال الحرارية) الذي وظعه الاخ ala11988 وهو مشكور . لكن للامانة هذا المرفق هو للمهندس السوري الاخ sosodeep الذي امتعنا سابقا بملخصاته ومواضيعه. وشكرا


----------



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

allal1968 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر الاخ المهندس احمد شريف على المجهود وياريت بعد الانتهاء من الاحمال وقبل المرور الى الموضوع الموالي، ياريت تلخيص طريقة الاحمال في مرفق واحد doc او pdf لكي تعم الفائدة اعم. لقد اطلعت على طريقة كارييه هذه ووجدتها مشابهة لطريقة cltd لـ ashrae والملخصة في مرفق (نظري الاحمال الحرارية) الذي وظعه الاخ ala11988 وهو مشكور . لكن للامانة هذا المرفق هو للمهندس السوري الاخ sosodeep الذي امتعنا سابقا بملخصاته ومواضيعه. وشكرا


 

في الاعاده افاده اخي الفاضل فراجع معلوماتك والعلم كله في نفس المجال فقد تجد المتشابهات


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> 3-*electric machines
> النوع التالت من الاحمال الداخليه
> **q=power(w)*3.4
> *افتح كتاب rule of thumb
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
مهندسين الكهربا بيجوا يرموا بلاهم علينا علشان يعرفوا الباور بتاع وحدات التكييف و لما تقول له طب ما تطلعها من كتالوج الوحده للموديل المعتمد يقول لك يا عم ما تقوله لى انت و نخلص 
و طبعا كذلك بتاع المدنى يقول لك قل لى وزن الوحدات علشان احسب احمال السقف و مش هاين عليه يطلعه من الكتالوج و المعمارى بقى يقول لك الله يخليك بس ادينى ابعاد الوحده علشان اعمل الميكانيكال رووم و برضوا مش هاين عليخ يشوف الابعاد فى الكتالوج 
يعنى انت كميكانيكا شغال بنا و مناول


----------



## mohamedtop (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الله عليك يا احمد ربنا يكرمك بفضله ونعمته


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مرورك الكريم انت و اخوانى الافاضل


----------



## ahmed samy (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد شريف
بارك الله لك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اكمل مهندس حتى الآن الوضع تمام التمام و لما الاقي نقطة فيها تساؤل راح اسأل فورا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mido khaled (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​اخى المهندس احمد شريف شكرا على المجهود العظيم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بس انا عايز منك طلب معلش انا بتقل عليك كنت عايز اسئلك على شوية حاجات بس على الايميل لو ممكن تعطين الايميل بتاعك اكلمك علية وابعت ليك الاسئله وشكرا


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مهندسين الكهربا بيجوا يرموا بلاهم علينا علشان يعرفوا الباور بتاع وحدات التكييف و لما تقول له طب ما تطلعها من كتالوج الوحده للموديل المعتمد يقول لك يا عم ما تقوله لى انت و نخلص
> و طبعا كذلك بتاع المدنى يقول لك قل لى وزن الوحدات علشان احسب احمال السقف و مش هاين عليه يطلعه من الكتالوج و المعمارى بقى يقول لك الله يخليك بس ادينى ابعاد الوحده علشان اعمل الميكانيكال رووم و برضوا مش هاين عليخ يشوف الابعاد فى الكتالوج
> يعنى انت كميكانيكا شغال بنا و مناول


 
صحيح هو كلامك -ولكن انا بعتبر ده مش كسل منهم وانما بعتبره فرصه ووقعت امامي علشان اتصدق عليهم بالعلم


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

Ventilation
طيب دلوقتى انا ركبت تكييف فى غرفه و الغرفه نفرض انى انا قفلها باحكام و مافيش مخارج و لا مداخل للهوا الموجود ....
طبعا صعب جدا لان على الاقل فيه عقب الباب موجود بيدخل و يخرج هوا

بس بقول افرض ده حصل ....

طبعا الناس الموجوده فى الغرفه عماله تطلع ثانى اكسيد الكربون و تتنفس اكسجين فبعد ما بيخلص الاكسجين بيتخنقوا و ممكن يتوكلوا على الله

عشان كده لجئنا لموضوع التهويه وتعرفها هى:

Providing space with fresh air


يببقى لازم اعرف كل شخص محتاج كمية هواء قد ايه فى زمن معين
فى المرفقات جدول معدلات التهويه لاشرى و بيوضح اماكن عديده لحساب التهويه 
​


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> ventilation​
> 
> طيب دلوقتى انا ركبت تكييف فى غرفه و الغرفه نفرض انى انا قفلها باحكام و مافيش مخارج و لا مداخل للهوا الموجود ....​
> 
> ...


 
طيب يا هندسه هو انا المفروض احسب مين الاول التهويه ولا حساب الاحمال -علشان الاخوه ياخدو بالهم من الترتيب في تجميع المعلومات والحسابات

وبعدين لو فرضنا ان عندي غرفه زي ما انت قولت وانا عاوزها تكون مكيفه وضغطها اعلى من الغرف المحيطه زي غرفه عمليات مثلا او غرفه جنب مطبخ ومش عاوز المطبخ يرمي الريحه والحراره بتاعته على الغرفه او صاله الطعام اعمل ايه !!! استخدم الجدول ده ولا اعمل ايه ؟ 

ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب يا هندسه هو انا المفروض احسب مين الاول التهويه ولا حساب الاحمال -علشان الاخوه ياخدو بالهم من الترتيب في تجميع المعلومات والحسابات
> 
> وبعدين لو فرضنا ان عندي غرفه زي ما انت قولت وانا عاوزها تكون مكيفه وضغطها اعلى من الغرف المحيطه زي غرفه عمليات مثلا او غرفه جنب مطبخ ومش عاوز المطبخ يرمي الريحه والحراره بتاعته على الغرفه او صاله الطعام اعمل ايه !!! استخدم الجدول ده ولا اعمل ايه ؟
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما


التهويه جزء من حساب الاحمال لانى بدخل هواء ساخن من بره يعنى بعمل حمل حرارى فسواء حسبته من الاول او من الاخر مش هيفرق معايا حاجه فى الحسابات
اما عن سؤالك التانى هتلاقي اجابته فى نهاية حسابات التهويه فى المشاركات القادمه باذن الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

دى مشاركه ممتازه من المهندس صبرى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174975.html


----------



## asdmasr (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك..ويفيدنا بيك وكل امة محمد باذن الله


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع لشخص احلي و اروع

متابع مع حضرتك وبكتب كل كلمه بتقولها 

وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

حساب ال Ventilation
Total cfm=cfm/person*no of persons
Total cfm=Volume of space\60

القانون الاول على حسب المكان الموجود فيه الاشخاص يعنى المكان فيه تدخين ولا لا و لو غرفة عمليات يبقى لازم اجدد الهوا باستمرار وفى المرفقات صفحة اكسل بتوضح الاماكن لو فيها تدخين و احتياجات الفرد من الهواء

القانون التانى بعتبر ان التهويه الجيده بتتحقق من تغيير الهواء الموجود فى الغرفه فى زمن قدره ساعه
بحسب القانونين و باخد اعلى CFM 
باخد ال CFM اللى طلعت (اكبر واحده) و بحسب:
1- Sensible Ventilation load
وده الناتجه عن حرارة الهواء الساخن الداخل الى الغرفه
Qs=1.08*CFM**ΔT
*2- Latent Ventilation load

وده بيبقى ناتج عن الرطوبه اللى فى الهواء الساخن الداخل للغرفه بتكون اعلى من الرطوبه الموجوده فى الغرفه
Ql=0.68*CFM*Gr/Ib
Gr/Ib......الفرق بين وزن بخار الماء بالهواء الساخن الى و زن بخار الماء الموجود بالمكان
فى المرفقات الخريطه السيكومتريك
و هنتكلم ازاى نحسب Gr/Ib فى المشاركه القادمه ان شاء الله​


----------



## nofal (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Don Helmy (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الله عليك بجد شرح اكثر من ممتاز وانا متابعك بالورقه و القلو و على فكره انا مدنى بس استفدت جدا من المشاركه دى بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد شريف


----------



## mohamedtop (27 سبتمبر 2011)

والله شرح جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamedtop قال:


> والله شرح جميل جزاك الله خيرا


انت اجمل يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبه لحساب Grain per pound
معلوم عندى 4 اشياء جبتهم فى اول حساب الاحمال و هم:
out door--------Tdb, Twb
In door---------Tdb, Rh
بيكون معايا الخريطه السيكومتريه و من خلاله اقدر اجيب:
Gr/Ib=Gr/Ib out door-Gr/Ib in door

ودى الخريطه السيكومتريه:




​


----------



## amirhelmy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع انا قريته كله كلمة كلمة بجد ربنا يباركلك ويجازيك كل خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
منتظرين باقي الموضوع ان شاء الله والخاص باستعمال البرامج في حساب الأحمال 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

انا معاك لللنهايه يا بشمهندس

وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سامى مكى قال:


> شرح اكثر من رائع
> ممكن سؤال هل انت اخذت دورة فى شركة smg فى التكييف والحريق فعلا
> وهل الشركة تعطى شهادة تفيد بالتدرب لديها
> ولو سمحت ممكن عنوان او تليفون الشركة



كلمنى على الميل يا هندسه وانا هقولك كل حاجه ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم جميعا رسالة شكر وتقدير للمهندس احمد 
سبحان الله يا هندسة انت سبقتني في الموضوع ده 
انا بصراحة بعد خلصت الكورس في شركة smg كنت عاوز انزل الموضوع كاملا بس بصراحة طلع اسلوبك رائع جدا وان شاء الله انا غدا ذاهب الي الشركة وساحصل على المحاضرات التي قمت بشرحها ولكن مجمعة في ملفات ورد خاصة بالشركة واول لما احصل عليها هنزلها لتعم الفائدة للجميع بامر الله


----------



## mohamed ghali (30 سبتمبر 2011)

thx eng ahmed for the important informations


----------



## mustafatel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً يا أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد طه_33 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود عظيم شكرا لك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

كده حسبت الحمال الحراريه نرجعهم كده بسرعه
 1-External Heat Gain
​

Solar heat gain
Transmission heat gain
2-Internal Heat Gain​

People
Lights
Electric Machines
3- Ventilation​ و نفتكر ان الهدف من الحسابات ايجاد:
TR,CFM
فى مثال هرفقه لقيته بس مش عارف المثال ده بتاع مين بصراحه... انا بس اللى عايزك تعرفه طريقة تنظيمه للحسابات والخانات بتاعت الجدول اللى هو عاملها


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله المشاركه القادمه بجهز مثال محلول عن الاحمال الحراريه و هنشرح ازاى نحسب كمية cfm والله المستعان


----------



## رجل الصناعة (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## nibalassaf (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس احمد شريف 

ربنا يزيدك من العلم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

والله الموضوع رائع وشرحك اكتر من رائع 

كمل وربنا يوافقك​


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

كما وعدتكم اخواني لقد ذهبت الي شركة smg واحضرت اليكم ملف ورد كامل عن الاحمال الحرارية في صورة منظمة وذلك تكملة للموضوع الجميل الذي يقدمه المهندس احمد وايضا يوجد ملف ورد اخر يوجد به مثال محلول عن الاحمال وكيفية حسابها وهذا المثال تم شرحه المهندس سيد حلاوة جزاه الله خيرا عنا وعن الجميع وكل من قدم لنا يد المساعدة وانتظرو المزيد ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة 
انظر المرفقات


----------



## mohamedtop (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد العطفي على دعمك لموضوع المهندس احمد الذى يبذل جهد رائع فى توضيح 
وتبسيط الشرح جزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اكرر اعجابى بالمهندس احمد الشريف التلميذ النجيب وبصراحة انا بضم الموضوع اللى ابتديته الى هذا الموضوع وربنا يوفق نضيف بعض الشروحات اللى تساعد فى فهم الموضوع والله الموفق


----------



## العراق الى الابد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالبداية اود ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الهامة والمفيدة في هذا المجالوجزاكم الله الف خير, انا اتابع هذا الموضوع الشيق منذ البداية واقوم بتطبيق المفردات الواردة به والحمد لله, لكن لدي سؤال في الحمل الحراري وهو مثلا طبقا للظروف التصميمية في العراق فان RH=13.2% وDB=112F وبهذا يكون W=54 والظروف الداخلية اذا طبقنا 75فهرنهايت مع 50% رطوبة نسبية ستكون قيمة W=63 وهي اعلى من الخارجية حيث تكون قيمة Wout-Win = -9 فكيقف يتم الحساب؟ هل هناك حسابات اخرى بأستخدام المرطب humidifier؟ ارجو توضيح ذلك لان في هذه الحالة الحمل الكامن يكون قليل جدا مقارنة بالمحسوس, ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل
انا بخش الخريطه السكومترى بتاعتى بالاتى
OUT CONDITION: Tdb Twb
IN CONDITION: Tdb RH
ومن الخريطه بقدر اجيب (GR/IB(in

و بجيب GR/IB(Out
ده اللى فهمته من سؤالك فارجوا من الله ان اكون اصبت​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اكرر اعجابى بالمهندس احمد الشريف التلميذ النجيب وبصراحة انا بضم الموضوع اللى ابتديته الى هذا الموضوع وربنا يوفق نضيف بعض الشروحات اللى تساعد فى فهم الموضوع والله الموفق


جزاك الله خيرا و شرف لى ان اكمل موضوعك ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس احمد شريف
> 
> ربنا يزيدك من العلم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...



والله ده بس من زوقك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله جبنا BTU/hr هنقسمها على 12000 كده يبقى جبنا طن التبريد
لسه فاضلنا حاج صغيره وهى CFM و بكده هنكون خلصنا حساب الاحمال 
CFM= RSH+(0.1*OASH)/ 0.972*(Tdp(in)-TdP
RSH.................ROOM SENSIBLE HEAT
OASH.............OUT AIR SENSIBLE HEAT
Tdp...............DEW POINT
بالنسبه ل DEW POINT TEMPERATURE وهى درجه الحراره الى بيبدء فيها بخار الماء الموجود فى الهواء التكثيف 
بجبها من الخريطه السيكومتريه بمعلومبة Tdb , RH
وبالتالى اعوض فى المعادله و احصل على CFM


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

خلاص خلصت من الاحمال الحراريه بعد كده بخش على اختيارى لنوع التكييف و عشان اختار نوع التكييف لازم اكون عارفهم كويس و عارف مميزتهم و عيوبهم
انا فى بداية موضوعى اتكلمت عن انواع التكييف كفكره عامه هنحاول ان شاء الله نتعرف عليهم بشكل تفصيلى و نشوف الكتالوجات بتاعتهم.


----------



## العراق الى الابد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> انا بخش الخريطه السكومترى بتاعتى بالاتى
> out condition: Tdb twb
> in condition: Tdb rh
> ...


السيد احمد شريف: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على ردك السريع, لقد قمت بأستخراج القيم من السايكروميتريك ولكنني اجدها غير معقولة, لذلك فقد قمت بارفاق ملف الاكسل الذي حسبت فيه الاحمال الحرارية, ارجو من حضرتك القاء نظرة عليه وابداء رأيك اين يكمن الخطأ وتصليحه ان امكن, لان قيمة الcfm تفوق القيم الموصى بها ذلك لان قيمة ehsf كبيرة لان الحمل الكامن صغير جدا بالنسة للمحسوس. ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك بطلبي 
جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك النجاح والتقدم دائما.


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> السيد احمد شريف: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا على ردك السريع, لقد قمت بأستخراج القيم من السايكروميتريك ولكنني اجدها غير معقولة, لذلك فقد قمت بارفاق ملف الاكسل الذي حسبت فيه الاحمال الحرارية, ارجو من حضرتك القاء نظرة عليه وابداء رأيك اين يكمن الخطأ وتصليحه ان امكن, لان قيمة الcfm تفوق القيم الموصى بها ذلك لان قيمة ehsf كبيرة لان الحمل الكامن صغير جدا بالنسة للمحسوس. ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك بطلبي
> جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك النجاح والتقدم دائما.



سيدى الفاضل...
عندما يكون الحمل المحسوس اقل من الكامن و يكون ESHF<0.72
بضع حاجه اسمها Reheat Coil
و بحسب الكويل ده من المعادله بتاعتك بتاعة ESHF مع العلم انى بضع ESHF=.72
و لو مش واضحه قوى معاك كلمنى على الميل


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انواع اجهزة التكييف


DX


تكييف الشباك






​


----------



## toktok66 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> سيدى الفاضل...
> عندما يكون الحمل المحسوس اقل من الكامن و يكون ESHF<0.72
> بضع حاجه اسمها Reheat Coil
> و بحسب الكويل ده من المعادله بتاعتك بتاعة ESHF مع العلم انى بضع ESHF=.72
> و لو مش واضحه قوى معاك كلمنى على الميل


 
ممكن يا هندسه تقولي اشمعنى::!!!!!!
عندما يكون الحمل المحسوس اقل من الكامن و يكون ESHF<0.72-- يعني مينفعش 0,70بضع حاجه اسمها Reheat Coil

وياريت لو عندك مرجع او كتاب او اي وثيقه بتقول الكلام ده --- ترفعه

ولما اضع السخان - كيف احسبه؟؟!!


----------



## العراق الى الابد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> سيدى الفاضل...
> عندما يكون الحمل المحسوس اقل من الكامن و يكون eshf<0.72
> بضع حاجه اسمها reheat coil
> و بحسب الكويل ده من المعادله بتاعتك بتاعة eshf مع العلم انى بضع eshf=.72
> و لو مش واضحه قوى معاك كلمنى على الميل


شكرا جزيلا على ردك سيد احمد اسف على ازعاجك ولكن ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة الحسابات التي قمت بها والمرفقة في مشاركتي السابقة لانني احس ان هناك خطأ من قبلي في اختيار بعض القيم لانني مبتديء ارجو ان تتحملني وان تعطيني بعض من وقتك في هذا. قيمة الeshf عندي حوالي 0.93 طبقا لهذه الحسابات.ولدي سؤال يقال بان الريهيت كويل غير محبذ استخدامه لانه يزيد من صرفيات الطاقة. ارجو من حضرتك الافادة بذلك واذا امكن ايميلك لكي نتواص ولك الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مميزاته:
رخيص الثمن
سهل التركيب
سهل الصيانه
قطع غيار متوفره
عيوبه:
اسواء الانواع فى توزيع الهواء بالمكان المراد تكييفه
شكله الديكورى سىء
يلزم وجود فتحه فى الحائط حوالى 80*50 سم لتركيبه(مما يعرض المكان للسرقه بسهوله)
صوته عالى جدا
و فى مشاركه من الاخ مستريوك مفيده جدا على عيوب تكييف الشباك و بعض الحلول لها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191563.html
استخداماته:
الكرفانات و خصوصا الكرفانات التى تتنقل من مكان الى اخر بكثره
بعض غرف العمال و الحراس فى المناطق الحاره​


----------



## h assi (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي يرجى افادتنا اكثر


----------



## toktok66 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> ممكن يا هندسه تقولي اشمعنى::!!!!!!
> عندما يكون الحمل المحسوس اقل من الكامن و يكون eshf<0.72-- يعني مينفعش 0,70بضع حاجه اسمها reheat coil
> 
> وياريت لو عندك مرجع او كتاب او اي وثيقه بتقول الكلام ده --- ترفعه
> ...


 
اعيد السؤال مره اخرى لعلك لم تلاحظ 

هل عدم الرد =عدم المعرفه ام انه سؤال لا قيمه له


----------



## وحيد الخلية (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اللة ألف خير مهندس أحمد شريف .......... على هذا الموضوع وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اعيد السؤال مره اخرى لعلك لم تلاحظ
> 
> هل عدم الرد =عدم المعرفه ام انه سؤال لا قيمه له



لا يا سيدى انت لا حاجه لاعادة السؤال ولكن صدقنى لم اراه لقلة دخولى المنتدى لظروف عملى الجديد...
اولا اشكرك لسؤالك لانه جعلنى ابحث بجهد لايجاد اجابه مناسبه له و قد سئلت استازى مهندس سيد حلاوه عن وثيقه او مرجع تثبت الكلام و لكن للاسف اجابته كانت ان ه>ا الكلام غير موجود بالاكواد و نلجاء اليه فى حالة ان الحمل الكامن اكبر من الحمل المحسوس ...
ولكن ا>ا كنت تملك و ثيقه او مرجع يؤيد كلامى او ينفيه فارجوا منك ان لا تبخل علينا به فمنك نتعلم و نستفبد و جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## toktok66 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> لا يا سيدى انت -اشكرك- لا حاجه لاعادة السؤال ولكن صدقنى لم اراه لقلة دخولى -انا قلت كده برضه اكيد مخدش باله -المنتدى لظروف عملى الجديد...
> 
> اولا اشكرك -لاشكر على واجب- لسؤالك لانه جعلنى ابحث بجهد لايجاد اجابه مناسبه له و قد سئلت استازى مهندس سيد حلاوه عن وثيقه او مرجع تثبت الكلام و لكن للاسف اجابته كانت ان ه>ا الكلام غير موجود بالاكواد و نلجاء اليه فى حالة ان الحمل الكامن اكبر من الحمل المحسوس -كلام جميل ولكن غير دقيق-...
> ولكن ا>ا كنت تملك و ثيقه او مرجع يؤيد كلامى او ينفيه ((كلام معقول))فارجوا منك ان لا تبخل علينا به فمنك نتعلم و نستفبد و جزاك الله خيرا​


 
طيب ممكن بدل المرجع نستند لفكر علمي وهندسي - سليم-؟ ---اعتقد انه ممكن-

انت لو حد سألك المياه تتبخر عند درجه حراره كام ؟ مش هترد عليه -او هترد عليه بسؤال وهو -عند ضغط كام ---- ((اظن البدايه دي كويسه))

يبقى احنا مينفعش اساسا اصلا نقول ان لازم تكون SHr لاتقل عن كذا ((دا كلام مطلق وغير صحيح))-والصحيح انك تقول -ان shr لا تقل عن 0,72 عندما تكون حراره الغرفه الجافه 75 ف -ورطوبه نسبيه 50% ((صحيح ان ده اغلب ظروف التصميم للمباني الاداريه والسكنيه ولكن الكثير من التطبيقات لاتخضع له)) 

احنا ذكرنا 3 حاجات وهي الرطوبه درجه الحراره الجافه و SHR حلو قوي الكلام ده -بس يفضل حاجه ناقصه --- حد يقولي؟؟؟- ايوه تمام كده هي درجه الندى DP كويس جدا وهي مرتبطه ارتباط وثيق جدا ب SHR 

طيب احنا عارفين ان الشلر بيتصنع بمواصفات دخول مياه وخروج مياه وغالبا خروج المياه يكون 45 فهرنهايت حلو الكلام -تخيل بقى ان نقطه الندى طلعت معاك اقل من 45 ف هتكون النتيجه ايه!! ان عاوز شلر بمواصفات مخصوص او عاوز ثلاجه-

وانت لما اخترت الظروف الثلاثه السابقه -بقيت مجبر انك تختار نقطه ندى مقارنه بدرجه خروج المياه معقوله فتكون على الاقل 72\100 

وتعرف ان لو ثبتنا الرطوبه وخلينا درجه الحراره الجافه زادت درجتين بس يعني 77 ف -النتيجه انك هتختار shr= 0.68 بدون اي مشاكل لان DP هيكون معاك 46 ف ودا معقول جدا ومناسب للمواصفات العامه للشلرات


عاوز تتعلم وتعرف اكثر وتقيس كلامي بالعقل -افتح كتاب كارير بتاع المعلم زوز -على اول جزء حساب الاحمال بعدين افتح *
CHAPTER 8. APPLIED PSYCHROMETRICS
* وهتلاقي مثال اسمه
*Example 2- Cooling and Dehumidification – HighLatent Load​* ((وهو دا اللي كل الناس واخده منه الكلام العجيب دا بدون اي تفسير او تحليل-او تفكير -مع ان كارير فسره ضمنيا بكلمه 
which is a reasonable minimum figure هتلاقي الكلمه دي في الهوامش الخاصه بخطوه 3​))​​ 
المثال ده هيوديك لجدول اسمه 
Table 65.

فكر وتأمل الجدول واعرف الحقيقه وان كل حاجه ليها اصل -وتبا لاي كلام منقول بدون دليل او تحليل


----------



## manal ammar (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس انا فعلا كنت محتاجةالموضوع ده


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> المعلم زوز


كده انا فهمت 
او بمعنى اصح اتاكدت 
حمد الله ع السلامه يا توك توك


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> لا يا سيدى انت لا حاجه لاعادة السؤال ولكن صدقنى لم اراه لقلة دخولى المنتدى لظروف عملى الجديد...
> 
> اولا اشكرك لسؤالك لانه جعلنى ابحث بجهد لايجاد اجابه مناسبه له و قد سئلت استازى مهندس سيد حلاوه عن وثيقه او مرجع تثبت الكلام و لكن للاسف اجابته كانت ان ه>ا الكلام غير موجود بالاكواد و نلجاء اليه فى حالة ان الحمل الكامن اكبر من الحمل المحسوس ...
> ولكن ا>ا كنت تملك و ثيقه او مرجع يؤيد كلامى او ينفيه فارجوا منك ان لا تبخل علينا به فمنك نتعلم و نستفبد و جزاك الله خيرا​


 
وخد عندك لما دورتلك ((المرفقات)) –كارير شرحت القصه واللمعايير المفروض تضعها في اعتبارك اثناء اختيار adp وshr –
والكلام هيكون شكله غير والمفروض نقول بقه ::
بعد حساب shr  للمكان المطلوب تكييفه –تتم مراجهتعا عند مختلف ظروفها (درجه الحراره الجافه –الرطوبه النسبيه) ونشوف adp لو طلعت اكبر من 45 درجه فهرنهايتيه يبقى مفيش مشكله –لو طلعت اقل 45 درجه فهرنهايت يبقى نشوف قيمه ل shr عند نفس الظروف (درجه الحراره الجافه –الرطوبه النسبيه-adp لاتقل عن 45 درجه فهرنهايت ) ونستعملها وعلى اساسها نحسب ملف التسخين المطلوب –وعلى اساسها برضه نحسب cfm 
(((هنا يبان عندك مدى اهميه العزل الجيد والدقيق لمواسير المياه المثلجه لان لو العزل به اهمال بسيط يبقى على النظام كله السلام)))
لو عندك استفسار اخر تفضل –واعلم اني لم اتدخل في المشاركه سوى للصالح العام وحتى لاتنقل معلومات الى باقي الاعضاء قد يكون بها بعض الابهام والالتباس او الخطأ ( في بدايتي عانيت من ذلك) –اما بالنسبه لاستاذك سيد حلاوه –ابلغه تحياتي وارسل له هذا الكلام لنرى رايه وتعليقه فنحن نتواصل ونتجادل لنتكامل ((مع اني اكيد من انه سيقتنع- مع هذا الاثبات وان كنت ارغب في مناقشته شخصيا خصوصا انه عضو هنا))
 ((لاني لا اتحمل معلومه او رقم مبهم –فهذا يستفز عقليتي الهندسيه))


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> كده انا فهمت
> او بمعنى اصح اتاكدت
> حمد الله ع السلامه يا توك توك


 
فكيك اوي:68: يا معلمي انا وقعت بلساني:67: بمزاجي يا تكتوووك:56:


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> كده انا فهمت
> او بمعنى اصح اتاكدت
> حمد الله ع السلامه يا توك توك


 


toktok66 قال:


> فكيك اوي يا معلمي انا وقعت بلساني بمزاجي يا تكتوووك


 
هههههههههههههههه
:7::68:
جابك من السيم بتاعك يا توك 

ذكى يا زوز :16:

معلش الاعجاب مش شغال النهاردة كنت بعت لك واحد like يا زوز ( يبقالك حقك محفوظ)


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> فكيك اوي:68: يا معلمي انا وقعت بلساني:67: بمزاجي يا تكتوووك:56:





mohamed mech قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> :7::68:
> جابك من السيم بتاعك يا توك
> 
> ...


انا مديش عقلى لغيرى ابدا 

وحشتونى يا بهوات مع انى مش فاهم سبب التوك توك لكن اشطه 
المهم ان الكونتاكت شغال و التوك توك بيدور و بيحمل و بيوصل الناس لبر السلامه


----------



## a1a11988 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من جميع المشاركين ان ندع السيد احمد الشريف بان يكمل موضوعه لانه موضوع هام جدا للمهندسين .
اما بالنسبة لاسئلة المشاركات فانني افضل بان تكون في نهاية الفقرة لان طرح مثل هذه التساؤلات تلهي استاذنا الفاضل احمد عن متابعة الموضوع حيث انه لم يدخل الى الموقع فترة جيدة وهذا قد يجعل كل من كان من المهندسين المتابعين له في حالة من النسيان او الضياع .
ارجو من كل قلبي من السيد شريف بان ياخذ هذا الامر بمحض الاهمية .


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

a1a11988 قال:


> ارجو من جميع المشاركين ان ندع السيد احمد الشريف بان يكمل موضوعه لانه موضوع هام جدا للمهندسين .
> اما بالنسبة لاسئلة المشاركات فانني افضل بان تكون في نهاية الفقرة لان طرح مثل هذه التساؤلات تلهي استاذنا الفاضل احمد عن متابعة الموضوع حيث انه لم يدخل الى الموقع فترة جيدة وهذا قد يجعل كل من كان من المهندسين المتابعين له في حالة من النسيان او الضياع .
> ارجو من كل قلبي من السيد شريف بان ياخذ هذا الامر بمحض الاهمية .


 
قد اتفق معك بنسبه 40% واختلف معك بنسبه 60% - لماذا؟؟!!
لان في حال حصول اي شخص على معلومه خاطئه وانا اعلم في يقيني وبكافه الدلائل انها خاطئه فأكون اما ربي وامام نفسي مذنب لاني لم احاول ان اغيرها+مافائده موضوع او معلومات خاطئه؟؟+ هل تقبل ان تحصل على معلومه وتكتشف بعد حين عندما تناقش شخص ذو علم انك على خطا تام ساعتها ستعض على بنانك انك دخلت هذا الصرح العلمي واخذت منه معلومه واحده


----------



## Don Helmy (13 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> قد اتفق معك بنسبه 40% واختلف معك بنسبه 60% - لماذا؟؟!!
> لان في حال حصول اي شخص على معلومه خاطئه وانا اعلم في يقيني وبكافه الدلائل انها خاطئه فأكون اما ربي وامام نفسي مذنب لاني لم احاول ان اغيرها+مافائده موضوع او معلومات خاطئه؟؟+ هل تقبل ان تحصل على معلومه وتكتشف بعد حين عندما تناقش شخص ذو علم انك على خطا تام ساعتها ستعض على بنانك انك دخلت هذا الصرح العلمي واخذت منه معلومه واحده



انت لا تختلف معه بنسبة 60% انت تختلف بنسبه 100% فمن الواضح من البدايه انك لا تريد اكمال الموضوع+انى كتبت تعليق بالامس فاين هو التعليق؟؟؟!!!!
او ان التعليق لا يعجبك فمسحه المشرف صديقك؟؟؟!!!


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> قد اتفق معك بنسبه 40% واختلف معك بنسبه 60% - لماذا؟؟!!
> لان في حال حصول اي شخص على معلومه خاطئه وانا اعلم في يقيني وبكافه الدلائل انها خاطئه فأكون اما ربي وامام نفسي مذنب لاني لم احاول ان اغيرها+مافائده موضوع او معلومات خاطئه؟؟+ هل تقبل ان تحصل على معلومه وتكتشف بعد حين عندما تناقش شخص ذو علم انك على خطا تام ساعتها ستعض على بنانك انك دخلت هذا الصرح العلمي واخذت منه معلومه واحده


اخطاء؟؟؟ اين هى الاخطاء؟؟؟
الله يهديك معظم المكاتب الاستشاريه فى بلدى يعملون متل هيك
الله يهديك
الموضوع اصبح شات


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد الاكسلانس قال:


> اخطاء؟؟؟ اين هى الاخطاء؟؟؟
> الله يهديك معظم المكاتب الاستشاريه فى بلدى يعملون متل هيك
> الله يهديك
> الموضوع اصبح شات


 

اسأل الله جل وعلى الهدايه والعفو والعافيه
سبحان الله انا لم اقل ان الموضوع كله اخطاء ولكن ان وجدت معلومه خاطئه او غير دقيقه ولاحظتها يجب ان اتدخل -و بعدين سؤالي ليك :هل انت تسير مع الاغلبيه وان كانت خاطئه؟؟

ومن جهه اخرى لعلي انا المخطئ فلا اجلس بدون ان ابدي رايي فتردوني واتعلم --ولكن كلامك بصراحه لاخير فيه ((الله يهديك معظم المكاتب الاستشاريه فى بلدى يعملون متل هيك-كما ان كافه قريش كانوا يعبدوا الاصنام ))
فأنا مسلم حر ورأي امانه امام ربي وامام نفسي -وان كنت ترى اني اتلف الموضوع وانت رجل مهندس اتخذ جميع الطرق الصحيحه لتردني

وقولك اين هى الاخطاء؟؟؟ -- لا اعتابك عليه فربما انت مازلت مبتدأ وقد ترى النحاس ذهبا والزجاج الماسا


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

don helmy قال:


> انت لا تختلف معه بنسبة 60% انت تختلف بنسبه 100% فمن الواضح من البدايه انك لا تريد اكمال الموضوع+انى كتبت تعليق بالامس فاين هو التعليق؟؟؟!!!!
> او ان التعليق لا يعجبك فمسحه المشرف صديقك؟؟؟!!!


 
سبحانك لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين 
شوف يا اخي انا لا اعرف في العلم صديق غير الكتاب 
وانت تقول انك كتبت تعليق ومسحه المشرف فما دخلي بالقصه ولماذا تهاجمني
واني عبرت خلال احدى مشاركاتي اني اراجع معلوماتي خلال هذا الموضوع واني ابحث في المراجع واتعب نفسي لاني قد اجد معلومه غير دقيقه او خاطئه فأطرح ماعندي فلا تظن اني اتعب نفسي لعدم اكمال موضوع يعود بالنفع على -ولكن يبدو ان مستاء من شيئ في نفسك ولا اعلم ماهو

ودمتم بود


----------



## zanitty (13 أكتوبر 2011)

don helmy قال:


> انت لا تختلف معه بنسبة 60% انت تختلف بنسبه 100% فمن الواضح من البدايه انك لا تريد اكمال الموضوع+انى كتبت تعليق بالامس فاين هو التعليق؟؟؟!!!!
> او ان التعليق لا يعجبك فمسحه المشرف صديقك؟؟؟!!!


تم حذف التعليق مش علشان انا صديقه (ولى الشرف على فكره) و لكن علشان التعليق كان فيه عبارات غير لائقه و بمعنى اصح لا هو كلام علمى و لا هو كلام مفيد و لا هو كلام داخل حدود اللياقه 
و لو عاوز الحق 
لان توك توك صديقى فلقد جاملتك بانى حذفت الرد فقط دون اعطاؤك مخالفه كما تنص قواعد المنتدى التى وافقت انت عليها عند التسجيل بتوجيه السباب لعضو اخر 
هذا هو نص مشاركتك لئلا يظن احد الاعضاء انى ادعى عليك باطلا 
و الله لو فعل ذلك صديقى الذى تتهمنى بمجاملته لانذرته و لكن ما منعنى من ذلك معك الا اكون قد ثرت و غضبت لانه صديقى فيحاسبنى الله فيك
 


> ​ردودك مستفزه و شرحك استفزازى اكتر معظمه فيه تكبر و كمان بتحاول تبوظ الموضوع ياريت لو تفكر فى معنى كلامى هتلاقينى صح



مع العلم انك كنت مقتبسا لرد توك توك الى شخصيا بمعنى انه لم يمس احد من الاعضاء باى سوء فى الاقتباس الذى اقتبسته و لا يدل على شئ
و هى المره الاخيره التى اسمح للك بان تتهمنى تهمه كهذه



toktok66 قال:


> قد اتفق معك بنسبه 40% واختلف معك بنسبه 60% - لماذا؟؟!!
> لان في حال حصول اي شخص على معلومه خاطئه وانا اعلم في يقيني وبكافه الدلائل انها خاطئه فأكون اما ربي وامام نفسي مذنب لاني لم احاول ان اغيرها+مافائده موضوع او معلومات خاطئه؟؟+ هل تقبل ان تحصل على معلومه وتكتشف بعد حين عندما تناقش شخص ذو علم انك على خطا تام ساعتها ستعض على بنانك انك دخلت هذا الصرح العلمي واخذت منه معلومه واحده


اتنفق مع الاخ توك توك انه فى حال الاختلاف فى المعلومات فلا بد ان نتوف عن الخطا محل النقاش حتى نصل الى المعلومه العلميه الصحيحه و هو الهدف الرئيسى من المنتدى و دائما ما يحدث ذلك فى المواضيع التى نريد فيها ان نصل الى معلومه صحيحه (معتمده فى الاساس على المراجع العلميه و ليس ما وجدنا عليه من سبقونا و لغه بعض اهل السوق التى افرد لها العضو توك توك قبل ذلك موضوعا كاملا و حين تيال احدهم من اين لك بمصدر هذه المعلومه او تلك المعادله يجيبك 
هى كده 
موضوعاتى و موضوعات توك توك نفسها يحدث فيها هذا و يحدث ايضا خلاف بينى و بينه مثلما حدث فى موضوع كارير و لكن الخلاف ليس شخصى 
الخلاف للحصول على المعلومه الصحيحه لا اعتقده يغضب احدا الا من اراد الغضب للغضب 
و لا اعتقد ان صاحب الموضوع شخصيا قد غضب من تدخل توك توك لتصحيح معلومه 

اقول قولى هذا و استغفر الله لى و لكم و ارجو ان يغلق باب الشات عند هذه المشاركه ليستطيع صاحب الموضوع تكملته ( و سنقاطعه ان اختلفنا معه فى مصدر معلومه او تعارضها مع ما هو موجود فى المراجع فنحن نريد جيلا من المهندسين يستند الى صوت العلم و ليس صوت هى كده)
و لصاحب الموضوع اقول 
اشكرك جزيلا فموضوعك بجد اكثر من رائع 
استمر من فضلك


----------



## zanitty (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد الاكسلانس قال:


> اخطاء؟؟؟ اين هى الاخطاء؟؟؟
> الله يهديك معظم المكاتب الاستشاريه فى بلدى يعملون متل هيك
> الله يهديك
> الموضوع اصبح شات


اخى احمد 
اعمل فى احد اكبر المكاتب الاستشاريه فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه (اعتبره الثانى بعد دار الهندسه)
و ان اردت ان اتيك يوميا بكم من الاخطاء التى يقترفها المهندسون الذين يعتمدون على ما اوتوه من خبره فقط دون اللجوء الى المراجع لفعلت 
صديقى لا يوجد فى العلم مسلمات لان من قالها اهل ثقه و ان كان استاذا جامعيا 
كل يؤخذ منه و يرد الا المعصوم 
لو سلمنا بان كل ما يقال داخل المكاتب او الشركات الكبرى هو الصحيح لما احتجنا الى اشرى او سماكنا او ايه اكواد و مراجع اخرى و كفانا ما نجده من ذوى العلم 
احترم هؤلاء ذوى الخبره فقط و لا تعتبر ان كلامى الفائت هجوما عليهم لانهم من جيل غيرنا كان فيه الحصول على المعلومه شاق جدا و مكلف جدا 
اما نحن فنحصل على احدث الاكواد فور صدوره و مجانا 
فما الذى يمنعنا ان نتميز عنهم ؟؟


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من الاخ زانتى مشكورا با غلاق الموضوع الزى اصبح به جدالا كثيرا و جزاكم الله خيرا
و ياريت يا جماعه تقروا المشاركه الاولى فى اول الموضوع فقد قلت اننى حديث العهد بهزا المجال و لم اقل انى اعمل فى ashrea ولكن ان شاء الله ساضع موضوعا افضل منه مستقبليا فانا والله لم ابغى فى موضوعى الا الافاده العامه للجميع و حيث انه يوجد به اخطاء و لو اخطاء قليله مما سيلحق الضرر بالاعضاء و انا لا ابغى هزا الضرر
تحيه الى جميع من ساهم فى هزا الموضوع و ابلغ اسفى لان كان فى نيتى اكماله 
الموضوع اصبح مغلق بالنسبة لى و شكرا


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ المشرف الفاضل --- تدبر قليلا ولا تنفعل الله يرضى علينا وعليك
الاخ كاتب المشاركه لم يشارك سوى في هذا الموضوع وتاريخ تسجيله في المنتدى قريب وموضوع اخر لصاحب نفس الموضوع 
فهناك الف احتمال -ومنها انه حديث العهد بالمجال وقد يرى ان النحاس ذهب
اما الاساءه منه فانا ارى انها مدحا -واخي المشرف في العلم انت لست صديقي انما خارج ذلك انت حبيبي وعلى راسي واخ اكبر
واعتقد ان صاحب الموضوع نفسه لم يعترض على اي مداخله بل عكس شجعني على ذلك ((وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الصالح العام))


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> ارجو من الاخ زانتى مشكورا با غلاق الموضوع الزى اصبح به جدالا كثيرا و جزاكم الله خيرا
> و ياريت يا جماعه تقروا المشاركه الاولى فى اول الموضوع فقد قلت اننى حديث العهد بهزا المجال و لم اقل انى اعمل فى ashrea ولكن ان شاء الله ساضع موضوعا افضل منه مستقبليا فانا والله لم ابغى فى موضوعى الا الافاده العامه للجميع و حيث انه يوجد به اخطاء و لو اخطاء قليله مما سيلحق الضرر بالاعضاء و انا لا ابغى هزا الضرر
> تحيه الى جميع من ساهم فى هزا الموضوع و ابلغ اسفى لان كان فى نيتى اكماله
> الموضوع اصبح مغلق بالنسبة لى و شكرا


 
شوف يا مهندس احمد -لو انت عند اول عثره قررت الانسحاب هتفضل طول عمرك تنسحب
ياريت تكمل ((وانت قلت انك حديث العهد)) -كمل وعادي لو فيه غلطه ولا 2 ولا حتى 100000
وايه يعني -انت تكمل ولو فيه حاجه نناقشها ونوصل لحل اقرب مايكون للصحيح -تفتكر اني كامل او عارف كل حاجه !! ابدا انا في العلم تلميذ حتى اموت ((اتعلم يا اخي من استاذك لما سألته قلك بكل بساطه وصراحه معنديش مستند وياريت لو تجيبلي حاجه تقول الكلام ده اكيد ولا لا---ليه لان الدنيا موقفتش ومخربتش ومطربقتش ولسه ماشيا --يا اخي انت لما قلت لا اعلم فقد اصدرت اعظم فتوى وده من وجهه نظري اكثر من ممتاز عارف ليه-علشان انت راجل وراجل وراجل مرضتش انك تضلل اي حد او تغشه ((انت اكيد مسلم مخلص لربك ودينك و عربي اصيل))


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> تحيه الى جميع من ساهم فى هزا الموضوع و ابلغ اسفى لان كان فى نيتى اكماله
> الموضوع اصبح مغلق بالنسبة لى و شكرا


 
 الاسف غير مقبول :71: و الموضوع لازم تكمله لاننا نستمتع به و وجدنا فيه اشياء جديدة و مفيدة فعلا:16:
ولا تكن ساقط الهمة حين الشدة:81:
كمل و احنا معاك 
جادل بالدليل :5:و ان لم يكن معك دليل اذهب للكتب و البحث حتى تجد الدليل :76: و هذا سوف يزيد من خبرتك :85:
و اعلم ان كل كلمة تكتبها هنا تكون لك صدقة جارية حتى بعد انقضاء الاجل
و لعل اخ يأتى من بعد يدعو لك دعوة تكون سبب فى مغفرة الله لك و دخولك الجنة
كمل و احنا وراك :1:


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اظن بعد كلام توك توك و محمد ميك يا ابو حميد لازم تكمل 
احب اقول لك على حاجه فيه ناس كتير فى المنتدى عارفينها و منهم توك توك و محمد ميك 
انا مش مهندس باور اصلا انا مهندس انتاج 
بس اكل العيش حكم عليا اشتغل تكييف من 5 سنين بس 
اشتغلت تكييف و اتعلمت 90% من اللى انا اعرفه من المنتدى هنا 
الاول كنت متفرج زيى زى ناس كتير هنا علشان كده انا مش بزعل من المتفرجين لانى عارف انهم مش قادرين يعملوا حاجه غير ده 
و بعد سنتين فرجه و تسقيف قررت الانضمام و المشاركه 
لو رجعت لمشاركاتى القديمه ممكن تضحك عليا و تقول الراجل ده ايه اللى هو بيقوله ده 
و اتعلمت من الخرافات اللى كنت بقولها - نقلا عن ناس معندهاش مستندات - اتعلمت انى لما بغلط حد بيردنى ف غلطى فبتعلم الصح 
و لحد النهارده بغلط 
و لحد النهارده فيه مواضيع بتفرج عليها من بعيد لبعيد علشان مش عارف اصلا اشارك فيها و لا اقول حاجه و ده انا مش شايف انه عيب 
العيب انى لما الموضوع يتفتح قدامى مستغلش فتحته و افهم منه اللى مكنتش فاهمه لانى متعرضتلوش قبل كده 

صديقى 
محدش فينا بلغ و لا هيبلغ منتهى العلم 
زى ما بيقولوا بالبلدى 
يموت المعلم و لا يتعلم يا معلم 
كمل علشان انا واحد من الناس اللى اتعلمت حاجات حلوه اوى من الموضوع ده و دعيت لك 
و اللا انت مش عاوز دعوات زياده 
كمل و متزعلش من اللى يقول لك انت غلطان 
خاف من اللى يقول لك الله ينور يا كبير و انت فله شمعه منوره و مبتغلطش لانه مبيدكش فرصه تشوف اخطاءك 

كمل يا ابو حميد الله يرضى عليك و ان كان على الشات اللى حصل فى الموضوع امسحه لك يا سيدى و اطلع لك توك توك - حبيبى - و محمد ميك - حته من قلبى - اطلعهم لك برا الموضوع و ميخشوش تانى 

اتفضل يا استاذ احمد خد مكانك على السبوره و علمنا مما علمك الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رجعت فى كلامى و هكمل الموضوع :7:
مهو مينفعش يكون عندنا مشرف زى زانتى و لا اعضاء مثل المهندس محمد ولا الاخ توتوك و نرفضلهم طلب:16: 
والله الناس دى ادانتى اضافه معنويه عاليه جدا للبحث والدراسه اكثر مما اتصور فعلا انا بدعلهم وانا متاكد من انهم هيرفعوا اسم المهندس العربى عاليا فى السوق العالمى
وان شاء الله هحاول اوضح كل شىء و كل معلومه باستناد من الاكواد و من الكتب ان شاء الله ​


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> رجعت فى كلامى و هكمل الموضوع :7:
> مهو مينفعش يكون عندنا مشرف زى زانتى و لا اعضاء مثل المهندس محمد ولا الاخ توتوك و نرفضلهم طلب:16:
> والله الناس دى ادانتى اضافه معنويه عاليه جدا للبحث والدراسه اكثر مما اتصور فعلا انا بدعلهم وانا متاكد من انهم هيرفعوا اسم المهندس العربى عاليا فى السوق العالمى
> وان شاء الله هحاول اوضح كل شىء و كل معلومه باستناد من الاكواد و من الكتب ان شاء الله ​


بص 
ساعات كنت ببقى عاوز انزل موضوع
و علشان ابفى مقنع 
كنت بحاول اوثق كل حاجه 
علشان تبقى الجريمه كامله و محدش يمسك وراك اى دليل و لا بصمات 
بمعنى مختصر 
انت اللى هتستفيد لما تعمل كده لانك لو مش هتشرح مش هتدور على المعلومه علشان ممكن تكسل او تنسى 
فى انتظار الموضوع و اعتذر للاعضاء على ضياع كذا مشاركه فى الشات و لو الناس حابه انى امسحهم مفيش مانع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نكمل مع بعض انواع اجهزة التكييف و شرحنا تكييف الشباك مميزاته و عيوبه.
فى المرفقات كتالوج بتاع تكييف شباك طيب انا هستخدم الكتالوج فى ايه؟
بالنسبه لينا مهندسين التكييف هندور فى الكتالوج على BTU بتاعتنا اللى طلعناها من حساب الاحمال الحراريه.....
و معلومات تانيه كتيير زى نوع الفريون المستخدم.... ال Dimension بتاعتى والمعمارى بيطلب منى الوزن بتاعه و مهندس الكهرباء بيطلب البور بتاعت الجهاز...
ده كتالوج من شركة كاريار و ياريت لو حد عنده كتالوجات من شركات تانيه يحطها عشان تعم الفائده


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

والراجل الطيب ده بيشرح ازاى ركب تكييف الشباك بتاعه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsjJmHDSyoM


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هو ده ال talking يا كبير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

وده كمان كتالوج من شركة Egat


----------



## برديسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضع مش سهل جزاك الله خير *


----------



## وحيد الخلية (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بانتظار المزيد ................ وربنا يوفقك يا مهندس احمد لاكمال الموضوع


----------



## toktok66 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب انا كنت سمعت انا بنحط مع الجهاز الفريوني المنفصل dx حاجه اسمها بي تراب تقريبا ممكن تقولي ليه علشان مره الاستشاري خلاني افك كل الوحدات واركبلها التراب دي مع ان الاجهزه كانت شغاله وضيع علينا الشحنه منه لله


----------



## وحيد الخلية (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن ترفق لنا أيضا بلوكات أوتوكاد لوحدات التكييف الخاصة بشركة كارير أو أي شركة أخرى


----------



## وائل الشال (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يا سيدى الفاضل هذة اسمها oil trap هذة بتوضع على خط السحب لما يكون الوحدة الخارجية اعلى من الوحدةالداخلية ودى وظيفتها تجميع الزيت اثناء وقوف الوحدة عشان لوفية صيانة واضطرينا نفك ماسورة السحب ما نفقدش الزيت الموجود فى الماسورة


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

_ماشاء الله_


----------



## م/شريف حامد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخ العزيز زانتى حضرتك شغال في اكبر المكاتب الاستشارية اية المانع تعمل موضوع يكون مثل هذا العمل الاخ العزيز احمد جديد وانا جديد بس في ناس خبرة المفروض الكبير يعلم الصغير ولا ايه انا اشكر جداااااااااااااااااااا الاخ احمد علي الموضوع الجميل دة واتمني من الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتة واتمني تكملة الموضوع


----------



## manal ammar (15 أكتوبر 2011)

يا باشمهندس مش عارفة انزل كتاب كارير ممكن تحطه علي الميديا فاير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب انا كنت سمعت انا بنحط مع الجهاز الفريوني المنفصل dx حاجه اسمها بي تراب تقريبا ممكن تقولي ليه علشان مره الاستشاري خلاني افك كل الوحدات واركبلها التراب دي مع ان الاجهزه كانت شغاله وضيع علينا الشحنه منه لله



والله يا هندسه انا سمعت عن Oil trap , وكمان Liquid trap وده كان موضوع فى المنتدى للاخ نور جابر الموضوع اهو للاطلاع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125790


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

وحيد الخلية قال:


> ممكن ترفق لنا أيضا بلوكات أوتوكاد لوحدات التكييف الخاصة بشركة كارير أو أي شركة أخرى



والله انا هدور يا هندسه و الموجوده مش هتاخر بيه عليك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

manal ammar قال:


> يا باشمهندس مش عارفة انزل كتاب كارير ممكن تحطه علي الميديا فاير


حاضر يا بشمهندسه هارفعوه حالا على الميديا فير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

م/شريف حامد قال:


> السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخ العزيز زانتى حضرتك شغال في اكبر المكاتب الاستشارية اية المانع تعمل موضوع يكون مثل هذا العمل الاخ العزيز احمد جديد وانا جديد بس في ناس خبرة المفروض الكبير يعلم الصغير ولا ايه انا اشكر جداااااااااااااااااااا الاخ احمد علي الموضوع الجميل دة واتمني من الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتة واتمني تكملة الموضوع


جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه و بالنسبه للمهندس احمد زانتى لو دورت على المواضيع اللى بيعملها موضيع رائعه و افضل من الموضوع ده مئات المرات بس انت مجتاج قليل من الجهد عشان ترتبه 
و فى موضوع رائع للاخ توكتوك يا ريت لو تلقى نظره عليه لانه بصراح موضوع يستحق المتابعه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=286692


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب كاريار على الميديا فير
http://www.mediafire.com/?6740b1117p32219
password 
www.arab-eng.org


----------



## manal ammar (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا يا باشمهندس جزاك الله خير و يا ريت تكمل الموضوع


----------



## وحيد الخلية (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر يا مهندس أحمد ....... وياليت تكمل الموضوع لان هذا الموضوع يهمني جدا كوني في أول المشوار


----------



## ساكانا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين جميعا ,,, مو بس على الموضوع ,, كمان على روح الالفة و المحبة ,, والاخلاق الحسنة ,, الله يبارك فيكم و بعلمكم كمان


----------



## toktok66 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب يا هندسه احنا كدا خلصنا حساب الاحمال واتكلمنا عن كل حاجه –بس افتكر ان محركات المضخات بتاعت ال chilled water اكيد بتعمل حراره وبتنقلها للمياه المثلجه ((هوه ده اعتقادي )) واذا كان الاعتقاد ده صحيح احسب الحراره الخاصه بهذه المضخات كيف؟ 
وعندك كمان حاجه مهمه ان المواسير الخاصه بالمياه المثلجه بتكون احيانا ممتده لاطوال كبيره وبالتالي درجه حراره المياه الماره بها تزيد ((صحيح انها معزوله ولكن سبحان الله -الكمال لله)) ماذا نفعل ((لاني اعتقد ان الفقد في حراره المياه المثلجه يؤدي الى الفقد في القدره التبريديه!!!!)))
انا لا انتظر جواب وليس عندي اجابه وافيه ((ولكن قد يكون هذا تنويه لمعلومه –قد تكون غائبه ان كان عاليه صحيح!!))

وعندي كمان تنويه – بخصوص iT room او server room هل ينطبق عليها نفس الطريقه في حساب الاحمال واذا لم يكن نفس الطريقه ماهي الشروط او الطريقه المفروض اتباعها؟


----------



## manal ammar (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> المعادله عندى بتقول ايه:
> Q=A*SC*q
> Q.......الحراره الناتجه عن الاشعاع بتاع ال solar
> A.......مساحة الزجاج
> ...



يا باشمهندس انا ال sc طلع معايا للسنجل 1 و الدوبل 0.94 صح


----------



## manal ammar (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يا باشمهندس يا ريت ترضه برنامج الهاب تحطلي برنامج الهاب علي الميديا فايرعندي مشكلة مع الفورشيرد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب يا هندسه احنا كدا خلصنا حساب الاحمال واتكلمنا عن كل حاجه –بس افتكر ان محركات المضخات بتاعت ال chilled water اكيد بتعمل حراره وبتنقلها للمياه المثلجه ((هوه ده اعتقادي )) واذا كان الاعتقاد ده صحيح احسب الحراره الخاصه بهذه المضخات كيف؟
> وعندك كمان حاجه مهمه ان المواسير الخاصه بالمياه المثلجه بتكون احيانا ممتده لاطوال كبيره وبالتالي درجه حراره المياه الماره بها تزيد ((صحيح انها معزوله ولكن سبحان الله -الكمال لله)) ماذا نفعل ((لاني اعتقد ان الفقد في حراره المياه المثلجه يؤدي الى الفقد في القدره التبريديه!!!!)))
> انا لا انتظر جواب وليس عندي اجابه وافيه ((ولكن قد يكون هذا تنويه لمعلومه –قد تكون غائبه ان كان عاليه صحيح!!))
> 
> وعندي كمان تنويه – بخصوص it room او server room هل ينطبق عليها نفس الطريقه في حساب الاحمال واذا لم يكن نفس الطريقه ماهي الشروط او الطريقه المفروض اتباعها؟


النظاره بتاعتى عايز اغيرها من فتره و مكسل بس استنى هاجوبلك السؤال ان شاء الله لما اشترى وحده جديده 
حبيبى يا توك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

manal ammar قال:


> يا باشمهندس انا ال sc طلع معايا للسنجل 1 و الدوبل 0.94 صح


رقم قريب جدا و ان شاء الله صحيح
بالنسبه لبرنامج الهاب ان هدور على رابط تانى لانى بصراحه عندى فيروسات على الجهاز وخايف حد يتنقل عنده الفيروسات دى بس ان شاء الله هدور


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج الهاب على Rapid share
http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هنتكلم عن ثانى نوع من انواع المكيفات و هو
تكييف الديكوريتف
وهو الشهير باسم تكييف الاسبليت split ولكن الاسم ده غلط لانه نوع من انواع مكيفات الاسبليت ولكن اسمه الصحيح هو Decorative
ينقسم النوع ده من التكييف الى ثلاثة انواع:
1-نوع حائطى




​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

2-تكييف سقفى




3-تكييف ارضى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبه للتكييف الحائطى اقل من النوعين الاخرين فى حمل التبريد ولزلك نلجاء الى النوعين الاخرين فى حالة وجود حمل حرارى عالى لا يستطيع التكييف الحائطى التغلب عليه...
عيوبه:
1- صوته عالى بسبب وجود الوحده الداخليه داخل المكان المكيف
2- توزيع الهواء سىء
3- شكل ديكورى سىء ولكن افضل من تكييف الشباك
مميزاته:
1- رخيص الثمن
2- حرية وضعه فى اى مكان مقارنة بتكييف الشباك

استخداماته:
فى الاماكن زات التكلفه البسيطه و المساحات المحدوده
فى المرفقات مشروع تكييف ديكوريتف 
نزل الفيل اقرا الرسم المعمارى كويس ...احسب الاحمال الحراريه لكل غرفه ...وزع الوحدات الداخليه فى الاماكن المناسبه فى الدور الارضى.....وزع الوحدات الخارجيه على السطح ولو حد عند استفسار فى الرسم انا منتظر ردودكم
​


----------



## sherif omar (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع متكرر بدون افاده لان عند اكلام المهم بنقف


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و ان شاء الله سارفق حل المشروع ان امكن


----------



## zanitty (18 أكتوبر 2011)

manal ammar قال:


> يا باشمهندس يا ريت ترضه برنامج الهاب تحطلي برنامج الهاب علي الميديا فايرعندي مشكلة مع الفورشيرد





ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> برنامج الهاب على Rapid share
> http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html


كل برامج ال Load Calculation ( ما عدا الايليت ) على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?7t0zn2zn2xjgt

و ده الايليت بكل برامجه و كراكاته (مش اخر اصدارات بس ممكن بعد ما نستبه و نعمل الكراك نسيبه يعمل ابدايت و ينزل اخر اصدار مع نفسه من غير قلق )
http://www.mediafire.com/?c6ap4d55yml3v


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ومتابع معاك بشغف
*​


----------



## Eng-Nidal (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير على هل الموضوع ونحنا عم تابع معكم


----------



## وحيد الخلية (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا عندك كاتلوجات لهذة الانواع أيضا ياليت ترفقها


----------



## manal ammar (18 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> كل برامج ال load calculation ( ما عدا الايليت ) على الميديا فاير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7t0zn2zn2xjgt
> 
> و ده الايليت بكل برامجه و كراكاته (مش اخر اصدارات بس ممكن بعد ما نستبه و نعمل الكراك نسيبه يعمل ابدايت و ينزل اخر اصدار مع نفسه من غير قلق )
> http://www.mediafire.com/?c6ap4d55yml3v



شكرا يا باشمهندس زانيتي انا كمان خدت منك اوتوكاد 2012 متشكرة جدا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

فى المرفقات كتالوج من شركة skm لتكييف الديكوريتف الثلاثة انواع


----------



## وحيد الخلية (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ماهي وحدة ال mbh الموجودة في الكتالوج وكم تساوي طن تبريدي ??????????????


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

Mbh*1000=BTU


----------



## Eng-Nidal (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير الك والله يوفقك وانامتابع معك


----------



## وحيد الخلية (20 أكتوبر 2011)

BTU = british thermal unit

mbh = ???????????????


----------



## Eng-Nidal (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية انا متابع معاك


----------



## Eng-Nidal (22 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخي حابب استفسر عن شغلة بالصفحة رقم 3 حضرتك كتبت ((((( فى المرفقات برنامج ظريف و هو شيت الشيت ده بيحسبلك الحمل الحرارى باستخدام المساحه و باستخدام الحجم لو ارتفاع السقف كبير ))))))) بس فتحت الشيت وادخلت القيم بس النتيجة ما تظهر في مشكلة بالشيت ولا انا مابعرف استخدم البرنامج وشكرا الك وانا متابع معك


----------



## a1a11988 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الى الامام يامعلم يااستاذ احمد شريف 
ارجو من حضرتك ان تضع هذا الموضوع في اولوياتك وان لاتتوقف عنه ....... وشكرااا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-nidal قال:


> يعطيك العافية اخي حابب استفسر عن شغلة بالصفحة رقم 3 حضرتك كتبت ((((( فى المرفقات برنامج ظريف و هو شيت الشيت ده بيحسبلك الحمل الحرارى باستخدام المساحه و باستخدام الحجم لو ارتفاع السقف كبير ))))))) بس فتحت الشيت وادخلت القيم بس النتيجة ما تظهر في مشكلة بالشيت ولا انا مابعرف استخدم البرنامج وشكرا الك وانا متابع معك


شكرا يا اخى على مرورك الكريم
بالنسبه للشيت فى اجهزه بيشتغل عليها و اجهزه لا انا حطيت وندوز جديد و مشتغلش معايا بردوه البرنامج ادانى علامات استفهام اعتقد العيب بيكون نسخة الوندوز نفسها والله اعلم


----------



## Eng-Nidal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

احتمال كبير يكون من نسخة الوندوز يعطيك العافية بانتظارك وانتظار دروسك القادمة


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اسف لتغيبى عن المنتدى و سوف انتقل غدا بمشيئة الله الى الرياض لتسلم عملى الجديد و سوف اكمل ان شاء الله من هناك


----------



## Eng-Nidal (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بالسلامة انشاء الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

أكثر من كلمة الشكر هى الرضا بالشكر


----------



## محمد العطفي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

رعاك الله وحفظك ودوما المزيد من التفوق وفي انتظار معلوماتك ومشاركاتك وان تنقل لنا الخبرة التي باذن الله تحصل عليها


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> اسف لتغيبى عن المنتدى و سوف انتقل غدا بمشيئة الله الى الرياض لتسلم عملى الجديد و سوف اكمل ان شاء الله من هناك




*اوعاك يا بشمهندس تسبنا بجد هنزعل منك 
* ​


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يا اخى و نتمنى لك السلامه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 أكتوبر 2011)

حمد لله على سلامتك هتنور الرياض كلمنى لما توصل


----------



## eng - mahmoud (31 أكتوبر 2011)

توصل بالف مليون سلامه 
وربنا يوافقك فى شغلك الجديد 

​


----------



## friendsmeeting69 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أكيد ما في شك بأن هذا جهد كبير يستحق الشكر و الإمتنان وإن شاء الله / الله يعطيك الصبر والقوه والعلم / آمل أن أشاهد هذه المعلومات الثمينه والقيمه باللغه العربيه إن أمكن


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس /سيد 
حمد لله علي السلامة 
والله ليك وحشة كبيرة الحمد لله انك بخير


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

:73::19:


----------



## تامردويدار (3 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا نرجوا التكمله


----------



## أيهم الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى ..
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والصحه .. 
وشكر كبير للأستاذ سيد حلاوه والاستاذ احمد شريف على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وشكر كبير لكافة الاساتذه ...
انا تابعت الموضوع هذا مع الاستاذ سيد الى ان وصلت الى هنا مع الاستاذ أحمد
وبصراحه استفدت كثير بارك الله فيكم 
واتمنى لهم التوفيق وايضا اكمال الموضوع 
لانو يلي باقي فعلا مهم كحساب الاحمال بواسطه البرامج (الهاب والبلوك لود) 
وطريقة تصميم الدكت وحسابه ورسمه ..
شكرا لكم جميعا ودمتم بود واتمنى منكم الدعاء لأهلكم في سوريه *​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء......
افتقدتكم وبشده فى الايام السابقه و لكن اعزونى بسبب عملى الجديد فى الرياض والجمد لله الامور استقرت الى حد كبير 
سنكمل بمشيئة الله الموضوع و اتمنا من الله ان يفيدكم و يفيد المسلمين
تحيه خاصه من القلب الى مشرفنا المتميز زانتى و المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم و الاخ الفاضل توكتوك واستازىالمهندس سيد حلاوة و نتمنى مشاركتهم حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع​


----------



## العراق الى الابد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا بعودتك مهندس احمد


----------



## ahmed samy (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

تحياتى
/
/
/
/

اشرف الملاحظ
















​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

تكييف الكاسيت
نوع من انواع split


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

توزيع الهواء جيد بالنسبه للانواع الاخرى يركب فى السقف ويكون به فتحات جانبيه لخروج الهواء و دخول الهواء من فتحه كبيره بالمنتصف
فى معظم الاحيان يستخدم الكاسيت فى المطاعم و المحلات
له صوت وزلك بسبب وجوده فى المكان المراد تكييفه
فيديو رائع لمكيف الكاسيت و كيفية عمله و تطويره
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_3HrbUUhj4


----------



## وحيد الخلية (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذا الطرح الجميل وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## Eng-Nidal (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح وانا متابع معاك


----------



## م/شريف حامد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

م احمد عايز كتالوج للكسيت


----------



## nabe (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم *
*والله موضوع أكثر من رائع ومجهود أكثر أكثر أكثر من رائع الرجاء المزيد *
*ونرجوا من الأخوة المشاركين بالتعليقات تقدير هذا العمل لأنه ليس من السهل طرح هذه الكمية من المعلومات وتنظيمها وتنظيم مرفقات وروابط *
*الموضوع رائع في كل جوانبه ومفيد أقول ذلك بناء على معرفتي وخبرتي في التكييف وليس مجاملة*
*وأقول مجددا جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## وحيد الخلية (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كاتلوج لوحدة الكاسيت الخاصة بشركة ال جي


----------



## وحيد الخلية (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*كاتلوج لوحدة الكاسيت الخاصة بشركة ال جي*​


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*فينك يا بشمهندس احمد 

انت نسيتنا ولا ايه ؟؟؟

مستنيينك تكمل المشوار اللي وعدتنا بيه
*​


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا اوي علي الكتالوج يابشمهندس وحيد الخلية واتمني من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عايز كتالوج الكابينة لو ممكن


----------



## رمضان جادو (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس جابر ونفع الله بك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed samy قال:


> ماشاء الله
> نحن فى اشد الحاجه الى مثل هذه البدايه استعن بالله
> وجازاك الله عنا خيرا[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## a1a11988 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اين انت يااستاذ احمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو من حضرتك المتابعة لاننا ننتظر تكملة موضوعك الممتاز .
ارجوك ان تاخذ هذا الطلب بمحمل الجد وشكراااا


----------



## hazem20050321 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع جدا جدا جدا يابشمهندس وربنا يوفقك وتعمل كل ماهو فى خير :7::14:


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## a1a11988 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من المشرفين على هذا القسم ان يتواصلو مع السيد احمد وذلك للطمأنينة عليه لان له فترة وهو غائب عن هذا الموقع , وشكراااا


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (6 فبراير 2012)

المهندس المحترم احمد 
طال غيابك 
نرجوا اكمال ما بدات 
ولك منا التحية


----------



## adiloman (6 فبراير 2012)

يا سلام الله ينور طريقك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## Alaa El_Din (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير :84:


----------



## adiloman (6 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم انا من المغرب الحجات دول من وين راح احصل عليهم 
موجودون في الكتاب الي انتا بتقول عليه


----------



## aymaniz (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله و بارك لكم على مجهوداتكم الرائعة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

بجد اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع ....

وانتظر منك ارسال بيانات الاتصال بحضرتك


----------



## khalidwdn (15 أبريل 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> حساب الاحمال بطريقه تقديريه:
> _*=====> كل 1متر مربع من المساحه يحتاج من 800 الى 1000 btu
> =====> كل 1 tr يحتاج من 300 الى 400 cfm
> *__======> كل 8000 btu يحتاج تقريبا الى 1 h.p_
> ...


الله يجزيك الجنه والسعاده في الدارين ياهندسه
شغل قيم جدا الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khalidwdn (16 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> بص
> ساعات كنت ببقى عاوز انزل موضوع
> و علشان ابفى مقنع
> كنت بحاول اوثق كل حاجه
> ...


لا خليهم لا تمسحهم يا بشمهندس زانتي دا المشاركات الجانبيه أعطتنا دفعه للاجتهاد والتحصيل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boughandora (31 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المهندس محمد شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع لقد حاولت ونجحت المحاولة قد يكون هناك بعض الاخطاء كما يقول البعض ( توك توك ) ولكن من منا لا يحطئ ؟ يكفي انني استفدت منك الشيئ الكثير ، اسلوبك مبسط ورائع في الكتابة وترتيب الافكار الذي يخاطب كل المستويات والخبرات ارجوا منك كما وعدت باكمال الموضوع 
الاخ المهندس توك توك من خلال مداخلاتك يبدوا انك من نوابغ علم التكييف ، اتمنى ان تقوم بشرح لمشروع شامل من البداية الى النهاية لتعم الفائدة 
وشكرا


----------



## mechanic power (1 يونيو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز يا مهندس احمد...ارجو انك تكمل الموضوع لانى متابع مع حضرتك و شكرا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعضاء المنتدى الكرام .... اخجل من الرد عليكم بعد فتره طويله و قد وعدت البعض بتكملة الموضوع و ذلك بسبب عملى الجديد بالرياض 
و ان شاء الله سوف اكمل الموضوع لان بصراحه من بعد ما سبت الموضوع ضميرى مش مريحنى و دخلت الغيره الى قلبى من المواضيع المميزه للمهندسين الموجودين (بهزر طبعا) ربنا يزيدهم من العلم و ينفعونا به و جارى التحضير لتكملة الموضوع باذن الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 يونيو 2012)

_Concealed_ 
​بعض مسميات الكونسيلد :
تكييف مخفى - Ducted split _ Mini central 
يعتبر تكييف الكونسيلد هو بداية التكييف المركزى و هو اللى هيعرفنا على شىء مهم جدا بالنسبه لمهندسين التكييف و هو الدكت.
اتفقنا ان التكييف المركزى هو التكييف اللى بيغذى اكثر من مكان عشان كده بيطلق عليه Mini central .
مميزاته:
مخفى (موجود داخل السقف المستعار)
مثالية التحكم فى توزيه الهواء عن سابق انواع التكييف
صغير الحجم (الوحده الداخليه)
يمكن تقليل الصوت داخل المكان المراد تكييف و ذلك عن طريق وضع الوحده الداخليه داخل الحمامات او المطابخ
يمكن التحكم فى اشكال مخارج الهواء بحيث يكون لها اشكال ديكوره تتناسب مع السقف

عيوبه :
لابد من وجود سقف مستعار لتركيبه
تكلفه عاليه بسبب وجود الدكتات
غير قادر على جلب Fresh Air مثله مثل الانواع السابقه​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 يونيو 2012)

شكل تكييف الكونسيلد :


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 يونيو 2012)

فى المرفقات كتالوج لتكييف من نوع الكونسيلد


----------



## mohamedtop (9 يونيو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك نورت موضوعك ونورتنا


----------



## eng/gladiator (9 يونيو 2012)

حمد لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس و بارك الله فيك و ارجو انك تكمل باذن الله


----------



## العراق الى الابد (10 يونيو 2012)

اهلا بعودتك سيد احمد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندسين على ردودكم و يارب اقدر اضفلكم جديد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (10 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبه للكونسيلد هناخد مشروع كامل فيه و نصممه خطوه خطوه بس بعد مانعرف الدكت و تصميم الدكت


----------



## basemeisa (10 يونيو 2012)

*كان الله ف عونك .... نحن فى انتظار المزيد بمشيئة الله *


----------



## amnshsh2 (2 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد واكثر من امثالك 
هناك رسالة على الخاص


----------



## ahmed midoo (3 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed midoo (3 يوليو 2012)

انا لسه جديد فى مجال التكييف وخاصه الاسبليت والشباك فعايز اعرف اكتر الاعطال بتبقى بسبب ايه وازاى اعالجها


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

يا بشمهندس ahmed midoo الاعطال ده شغل صيانه الموضوع ده مفتوح لشغل التصميم فقط للاسف مقدرش افيدك فيه


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

شغل الدكت عليه لوود كبير من شغل التكييف المركزى و فيه نقط كتيير جدا هحاول انى اقدر اجمعها كلها عشان الافاده


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

تصنع مجارى الهواء من الواح الصاج المجلفن و الصاج ده بيكون ليه سمك معين على حسب مساحة مقطع الصاج نفسه
الدكت بيكون مقطعه دائرى او مستطيل
بمعنى انا عندى لوح صاج ليه سمك معين (هنعرفه بعدين ) يامه ادرفله فيطلع دائرى يامه ادخله على تنايه يطلع مستطيل
طيب السوال هنا ايهما افضل المقطع الدائرى ام المستطيل؟


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

صورة الدكت الدائرى:




صوره للدكت المستطيل:


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

قبل ما نخش فى تصميم الدكت لازم نتعرف على شوية حاجات بتركب على الدكت نفسه 
دلوقتى احنا بعد ما حسبنا الاحمال الحراريه و اخترنا الماكينه بتاعتنا و عرفنا ان الماكينه بتخرج كمية هواء معينه CFM كمية الهواء دى بتمشى فى الدكت بسرعه معينه و بعدين بتطله من الدكت للغرفه او المكان المراد تكييف عن طريق مخارج الهواء خلينا نشوف مخارج الهواء انواعها و اشكالها:

1- Square diffusers
يفضل استخدامه لما يكون عندى سقف مستعار على شكل بلاطات مربعه و غالبا بتكون بلاطات 60*60
ليه انواع :
1 way square diffuser

2 way square diffuser
مشاهدة المرفق 82053
3 way square diffuser


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

4 way square diffusers


بمعنى ان كل واحد من مخارج الهواء بيخرج فى عدد معين من الاتجهات يعنى 4 way بيخرج فى اربع اتجاهات و هكذا
السوال امتى استخدم كل نوع من هذه الانواع؟


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (5 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك ومن علمك .. نرجو الإستمرار وزيادة معدل التدفق للمعلومات .. فنحن نحتاجها بشدة
.. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 يوليو 2012)

2- Linear Diffusers
ده بستخدمه لما بيكون عندى سقف ساقط جبس و بياخد شكل الجبس عشان الديكور زى مهو موجود فى الصوره :





ممكن عدد الفتحات بتاعته تختلف على حسب التصميم بتاعى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 يوليو 2012)

3-Register and Grills
ودى اشكالهم : 
Register


Grills


طيب السؤال هنا ايه الفرق بين Register and Grill محدش بيرد على اسئلتى خالص :87:


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 يوليو 2012)

4-jet Diffuser
وده بستخدمه لما يكون عندى السقف المستعار ارتفاعه عالى عشان يقدر يدفع الهواء بقوه الى اسفل

وده شكله


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا انا اليوم بلشت ادخل معاك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 يوليو 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> 3-Register and Grills
> ودى اشكالهم :
> Register
> مشاهدة المرفق 82112
> ...



grill: a louvered covering for an opening through which an air passes(generally used in side wall

register: a grill which is equipped with a damper and control valve and directs air in a non spreading panel
Registers are capable of being open,closed or adusted somewhere in between.
Grilles have no mechanical moving parts to open or close or adjust the flow of air going through them


----------



## عمران احمد (8 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

مجهود اكثر من رائع

جزاك عنا خير الجزاء و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق بأذن المولى " عز و جل "


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم:

استاذ احمد تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع نتمنى ان تتواصل معاناوخصوصا الان احنا داخلين على موضوع تصميم الدكت
ان شاء الله يكون هذا العمل هو الصدقة الجارية لكم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (9 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ونرجوا ان تواصل *​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (10 يوليو 2012)

يلا استاذ احمد احنا ننتظرك


----------



## ml1988ml (11 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (11 يوليو 2012)

استاذ احمد اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة وان تتواصل معنا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم و ان شاء الله بعد للتكمله


----------



## اسلام عمار (17 يوليو 2012)

solar heat gain-1
و بجيب الاتى:
*طيب هجبهوم منيين دول؟ نفسى اعرف ميين ؟*
1-اتجاه الغرفه (شمال- جنوب-شرق-غرب-شمال شرقى-شمال غربى-جنوب شرقى- جنوب غربى)
2-المدينه اللى وقعه فيها الغرفه وخط العرض بتاع المدينه على سبيل المثال 
القاهره تقع فى خط عرض 30
الرياض تقع فى خط عرض 25
3- لازم لما نصمم شىء لابد ان ناخذ اسواء الظروف المناخيه وهو:
شهر سبتمبر- الساعه الرابعه عصرا[/QUOTE]


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (18 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا خير جزاك بارك الله فيك اخي و جعله اله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (21 يوليو 2012)

رمضان كريم اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة طولت غيابك علينا


----------



## mohammed elabid (23 يوليو 2012)

ماذا نعني ب TR-cfm


----------



## brucelee (25 يوليو 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (26 يوليو 2012)

رمضان كريم


----------



## amroabozid (4 أغسطس 2012)

شئ جميل ومفيد حقيقى ويارب يبارك فى مؤسس المنتدى 
وتحياتى لكل المشرفين والاعضاء
​


----------



## hend abdallh (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hend abdallh (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (7 أغسطس 2012)

اولا باشكر المهندس zanity على هذا الموضوع الرائع و كنت عايز مساعدة منه فى الكراك عشان مش عايز يفتح عندى من ال link فا كنت عايز اعرف اعمل ايه


----------



## zanitty (7 أغسطس 2012)

eng.hesham.ibrahim قال:


> اولا باشكر المهندس zanity على هذا الموضوع الرائع و كنت عايز مساعدة منه فى الكراك عشان مش عايز يفتح عندى من ال link فا كنت عايز اعرف اعمل ايه



الشكر لصاحب الموصوع يا صديقى 
كراك لاى برنامج ؟


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (7 أغسطس 2012)

كراك الايليت الموجود فى اول صفحة


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (7 أغسطس 2012)

و عندى سؤال دلوقتى فى الجزء بتاع supply trunk انا لو عندى takhe off فى trunk البحسبه بدخله فى ال junction fitting type طيب لو عندى اكثر من take off 
فى trunk واحد بادخل واحد فى خانة ال junction والباقى بادخله فى خانة ال fitting type واكتب عددهم ولا باعمل ايه


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (8 أغسطس 2012)

انا اسف جدا يا بشمهندس احمد انا كان قصدى اكتب تغليقى فى موضوع المهندس zanitty بتاع ال static pressure بتاع ال fan بس بارده انا باشكرك على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## memo_55 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

إلى ألأخوان المهندسين allal1968 وtoktok66 واضح ان الجميع تفاعل مع طرح المهندس احمد الشريف فجزاه الله خيراَ . فدعوا الغيرة جانباَ لأنها تؤدي إلى الحسد فعافانا الله وإياكم . 
وبما أنكم بهذا الفهم والتصيد للآخر لماذا لم تبادروا بهذا الموضوع الشيق !


----------



## امجد محمد الشيخ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشكر الجزيل علي هذا الموضوع للاخ احمد الشريف..
ولكل من المشرفين والاعضاء لتجاوبهم مع الموضوع واسئلتهم لتعم الفائده الجميع..
الموضوع اكثر ممن رائع فانا قراءته صفحه صفحه لحوجتي لهذه المعلومات..
**جزاك الله الف خير وكثر الله من امثالك وفي انتظارك
*


----------



## م كباشي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله في ايامك ونفع بك


----------



## younis najjar (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ احمد والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## khaled elsone (10 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و نفعنا و أياكم بهذا العلم.


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان ينفعكم ويزيدكم كما تفعلون معنا وان يجعلنا لكم سلفا وتبعا* فى الخير والعلم ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسر نبيل ياسر (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ماسالله
الله يزيدك
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## elhalwagy2006 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشاء اللة عليك
ربنا يديك الصحة


----------



## ahmed shaer (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن طريقه حساب الدكت


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ احمد غيبتك طالت ان شاء الله يكون خير 
بصراحة انا موضوعك شدني كثيرا لانه اسلوب مبسط للي يحاول يدخل عالم التصميم
يمكن بعض الاستاذة عندهم الموضوع سهل لكن بصراحة بالنسبة الي الموضوع جدا شيق ومعلوماته كثير مفيدة علما اني مهندس تنفيذي وليس مصمم
اتمنى منك ان تتواصل وتكمل موضوعك وان شاء الله يكون هو واعمال السادة المهندسين هو الصدقة الجارية


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ME2011 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور ع mbh


----------



## محمود الباز (12 أكتوبر 2012)

2- كتاب Carrier Hand book الرابط مش شغال وانا جبت الرابط ده شغال ياريت تحطه فى الموضوع
handbook of air conditioning system design - carrier.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download -


----------



## حسام فرو (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## صبرين (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
موضوع جميل ومفيد 
أتمنى منك يابش مهندس تكملة


----------



## Maher Hussain (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و الله يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Maher Hussain (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم ممكن تعيد رفع Carrier Hand book
لانو الرابط معطل 
وشكراً


----------



## محمد رضوان النوب (9 نوفمبر 2012)

انا ملاحظ بشمهندس احمد من ساعه allal1968 وtoktok66 فانتاجه قل عن الاول والحماس اللى كان داخل فيه قل 
ربنا يحميك يا اخى و يكرمك ويزيدك علمك 
وتذكر اللى عملتو ده علم ينتفع به


----------



## say5 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hatali63 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng ahmed daoud (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
الرجاء الاستكمال


----------



## بلال جهاد (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشكر الجزيل*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​
في البداية اود ان أشكر صاحب الموضوع الباشمهندس أحمد على الجهد والوقت المبذول لوضع هذه المعلومات وانشاء (دورة ) تعليمية في تصميم التكييف ولو بحثنا في جميع المنتديات الهندسية لن نجد شي مثل هذا بسهولة (لو خليت قلبت )ولكن قلة هذه المواضيع ودائماً لا تكون متكاملة .
كما واود ان أشكر جميع الاعضاء ومداخلاتهم الجميلة المثمرة التي تجعلنا نفكر ونعيد التفكير مرارا وتكرارا بحثاً عن المعلومة الصحيحة والمفيدة.
انا كنت منقطع عن المنتدى او بالاصح اني منضم للمنتدي بدون مشاركات ولكن دخولي قليل يكاد يكون بالسنة مرة واحدة بدون اي مشاركات لكن ان شاء الله سأستمر واشارك معكم من هذه اللحظة .
بأنتظار حساب الدكت وتكملة المحاضرات

تقبلو مروري وتحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## بلال جهاد (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> حساب الاحمال بطريقه تقديريه:
> _*=====> كل 1متر مربع من المساحه يحتاج من 800 الى 1000 btu
> =====> كل 1 tr يحتاج من 300 الى 400 cfm
> *__======> كل 8000 btu يحتاج تقريبا الى 1 h.p_
> ...



في هذه مرفقات هذه المشاركة للاستاذ أحمد شريف كان يوجد ملف اكسيس ( كيف تحدد قدرة المكيف قبل الشراء) ولكن البرنامج لم يعمل معي برمجته بالعربية
وقد قرأت مشاركة او اثنين يسألون عن هذا الخلل فقد قمت بتعديله للانجليزية كي يعمل على كل نسخ الويندوز.
ارجو ان تتقبلو مني مروري
مشاهدة المرفق Chose_your_AC_Machine.zip


----------



## اكرامى علاء (16 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اتوجة بالتحية للاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد على الموضوع الذى يعتبر من المواضيع المهمة جدا لمهندسى ميكانيكا الراغبين فى العمل فى مجال hvac وارجوك ان تكمل موضوعك لانة مهم جدا بالنسبة لى حيث اننى ارغب فى العمل فى هذا المجال فى احدى دول الخليج ولعلك تكون سببا لى فى ذلك وفقك الله وجعل الله هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤيد ابودية (4 يناير 2013)

:14: best info's , we should take it and don't give up , just you give your idea and share it every body and you will be the AC engineer .......... proficinal


----------



## drmady (4 يناير 2013)

ماشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله بجد موضوع قوي جدا ومنظم ومرتب ومهم جدا لكل مهندسين التكييف سواء مبتدأ او قديم فى المجال ، واتمنى من المهندس احمد شريف بارك الله فيه ان يجمعه فى ملف ورد او بى دى اف افضل لكى نتمكن من دراستة وطباعتة وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## السهم الجرىء (6 يناير 2013)

waiting for ur return


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

*جازاك الله عنا خيرا*​


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (13 يناير 2013)

*الاخ المهندس أحمد شريف أحسنت على هذه الدورة الجميلة ونطلب منك الاستمرار .... عافاك الله وحفظك *


----------



## ibrahim1hj (13 يناير 2013)

*شكرا للجميع ... بداية من صاحب المشاركة المهندس أحمد , و أيضا المهندس المشرف المتميز زنيتي , و شكر خاص للمهندس توك توك , و أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع , وأنا مع رأي م. توك توك في موضوع shr و المرجع هو كاريير​* جزاك الله خيراً م. أحمد على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (14 يناير 2013)

* احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم *


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (22 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يا مهندس احمد على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وبطريقتك في توصيل المعلومة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونرجو ان نطمئن عليك ونرجو منك استكمال الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (13 فبراير 2013)

الحمد الله انك كملت الموضوع وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## دقشة (17 فبراير 2013)

nice


----------



## 2020khaled (24 فبراير 2013)

فين حساب الدكت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## momo220 (24 فبراير 2013)

ربما يجزيك كل خير وربنا يتقبله منك فى يزان اعمالك لان انت بتساعد بيه ناس كتير وموضوعك مقنع جدا ياريت كل مجال يكن كدا ازازىابقا مهندس ف تخصص كذا


----------



## رحيق ندى الياسمين (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
المواضيع قيمة ماشاء الله و المنتدى مميز و راائع جداا
لكن انا درست بالفرنسية و ادرس بالفرنسية هذا الاختصاص 
فيه بعض المصطلحات لا اعرف ليها معنى بالفرنسية 
هل هناك شرح المصطلحات 
شكرااا و جزاااكم الله خيراا


----------



## rana khalifa (11 مارس 2013)

شكراااا كتييير مهندس احمد على جهودك .. كتير استفدت وحابة اعرف عن حساب ابعاد الدكت ووزنه
شكرا مرة تانية :34:


----------



## العدو الخفى (11 مارس 2013)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*​*
*
​


----------



## zanitty (12 مارس 2013)

rana khalifa قال:


> شكراااا كتييير مهندس احمد على جهودك .. كتير استفدت وحابة اعرف عن حساب ابعاد الدكت ووزنه
> شكرا مرة تانية :34:



دول افضل موضوعين على المننتدى بالخصوص ده

*افضل برنامج لحساب وزن الصاج Duct weight*


*أريد طريقة لمعرفة حساب وزن الصاج المستخدم ؟؟؟*


----------



## romah (12 مارس 2013)

بداية موفقة وجهد تشكر عليه اكمل المشوار


----------



## romah (12 مارس 2013)

اخي المهندس احمد تشكر على مجهوداتك ولكن اخي الروابط في الصفحة الثانيةالتالية غير عاملة: Ashrea-Carrier Hand Book-Block Load مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## hagagm25 (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 مارس 2013)

*السلام علبكم الموضوع كبي وطرحه بهذه الطريقة السلسة والسهلة شيء ممتاز .وطرح الاسئلة والمناقشة يعطيه ديناميكيةويعطيه اهمية اكبر وشد للموضوع اكثر.فانا لم اجد اي مناقشة او تدخل لتنبيه عن معلمة فيها جانب من الشك يثير موجة من الزعل لقسم من متابيعي الموضوع على انه طعن بمن يشرح هذا الموضوع المهم (جزاه الله كل الخير)على العكس فانه يثير الواحد للبحث عن المعلومة بصور ادق والتاكد منها قبل اعطائهاللاخرين خاصة اذا كان هناك من له الباع بهذا المجال وهو شيء جميل انت تشرح موضوع واستاذك موجود حتى اذا اخطائت اشار اليك وفي نفس الوقت تركز اكثر في اعطاء المعلومةلان تعرف ان هناك من هو على دراية بما تتكلم فيعطيك الحافز الاكبر للدراسة والبحث وتهيئة الموضوع بصورة افضل وادق مايكون.فانا متابع متاخرعلى الموضوع لكن ان شاء الله متابع جيد كما انه هناك من يستطيع ان يوصل المعلومة والفكرة وهناك من لا يستطيع رغم ملكته العلمية فهو فن بحد ذاته فليس كل من عنده علم يستطيع توصيل ما لديه من علم. ارجو من الاخ احمد الاستمرار والله الموفق (طالت الغيبة استاذنا العزيز).
*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 مارس 2013)

*الروابط فعلا لا تعمل ارجو اعادة الرفع خدمة للصالح العام*


----------



## حامدإبراهيم حامد (13 مارس 2013)

حقاً جميل جزاك الله الخير ونتمني التوضيح في جميع مجالات التكييف من حسابات وتصاميم وشكراً لك


----------



## shahbaa (27 مارس 2013)

مشكورررر استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات جزاك الله خيرا .......


----------



## mahmoud fathi (28 مارس 2013)

بجد موضوع تحفه فدنى كتير جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجزيك خير يارب


----------



## mahmoud fathi (28 مارس 2013)

انا مهندس حديث العهد بالشغل فى التكيف ونفسى ابقى زى المهندس زناتى وتوك توك بجد كلامهم فى الصفحه 15 اثر فيه جدا وان شاء الله يخلينى افضل فى المستقبل


----------



## karimsmail (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## midoelebzary (5 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجازيك خييييييييييييير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عامر احمد لطفي (25 أبريل 2013)

بصراحة ده اقتراح اكثر من رائع وربنا يوفقك في اخراجة بالشكل الملائم وربنا يجازيك خير علي هذا العمل والف شكر


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجازيك خييييييييييييير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## بن القاسم (18 يونيو 2013)

جهد اكثر من رائع _ جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس احمد اشرف


----------



## egyptcontraco (18 يونيو 2013)

الله الموفق


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (19 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sh0077 (1 يوليو 2013)

بشمهندس أحمد أنا دخلت على لينك الميديا فاير بس طلع مش شغال و ظهرت لى رسالة folder not found من فضلك نزل لينك شغال و دلينى على مكان تانى أعمل منه داونلود


----------



## eng_moez (26 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير
موضوع موفق جدا ولكن الروابط كلها لا تعمل 
واطلب من أساتذتنا الكبار كيف أتحصل على كورس مكثف لاعمال الميكانيكا فى المقاولات (تكييف - صحى - حريق ) فى وقت سريع 
فى انتظاركم وانتظار عودة المهندس أحمد لاستكمال الموضوع :56:


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

وفقكم الله لمرضاته


----------



## عبدالله مكى (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسال الله تعالى ان يبارك فى المهندس احمد شريف على هذا الترتيب الجيد للموضوع

ويبارك فى جميع المشاركين فى الموضوع
​


----------



## imishal88 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

وحيد الخلية قال:


> ماهي وحدة ال mbh الموجودة في الكتالوج وكم تساوي طن تبريدي ??????????????




1 tr= 12mbh=12000btuh=3.5 kw

1btuh=1000mbh


----------



## medo005 (5 يناير 2014)

برااااااااااااافو يا هندسه بس معلش للاسف اللينكات مش شغاله ....وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## m7mad_7amza (6 يناير 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع قضيت اليوم كله في قرائته ..... بارك الله في المهندس احمد صاحب الموضوع وربي يوفقة بحياته العملية والشخصية لكل ما هو خير ان شاء الله .... 
لكن بصراحة روابط كتابي ashrae & carrier ما اشتغلت اللي بكل الموضوع اعتقد الكتب تم مسحها خاصة وانه تم رفعها على الموقع منذ مدة فيتم التبليغ عنها ومسحها والله اعلم 
فيا ريت لو يتم رفع هذه الكيت مرة ثانية للمنتدى حتى نستفيد منها خاصة كتاب كارير لان نستخدم الجداول منه 
و الحمدلله انه عدنا هيج اساتذة ما يبخلون علينا بالمعلومة وربي يحفظهم ويوفقهم


----------



## ايمن حمزه (7 يناير 2014)

طيب ليه مش بتجمع كل المعلومات دي في كتاب ياهندسة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 يناير 2014)

اوجزت فابدعت ...بارك الله بك


----------



## mohamedatta (16 مارس 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ارجو استكماله حتى تكتمل الاستفادة


----------



## mohamed-elbadry (17 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وجعله الله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed sedke (18 مارس 2014)

الف شكر لكل الناس وياريت لينكات تانيه عشان اللينكات مش شغاله


----------



## سوزانة (22 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

كنت اتمنى تكمل المنشوور لانه موضوع قيم وشرحك جميل ​


----------



## م/ فيصل التركي (19 أبريل 2014)

*أحترامي*

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير أخي العزيز ، أشكرك علي مجهوداتك الطيبة ..مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## البراء سامح (1 يوليو 2014)

بصراحة يا باشمهندس دا من اجمل المواضيع فى المنتدى لانه شامل ويحتوى على كافة المعلومات المتعلقة بالموضوع ومفيد جدا لاى مهندس مبتدىء ....
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البراء سامح (1 يوليو 2014)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حساب الاحمال الحراريه
> الموضوع ده يا جماعه من اخطر المواضيع الموجوده فى تصميم التكييف.....
> و يوجد عليه الكثير من الخلافات بين المهندسيين و بعضهم
> ...


ياريت ياباشمهندس تحدث تحميل الاجزاء دى بعد اذنك


----------



## mechanic power (1 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## البراء سامح (3 يوليو 2014)

فهرس موضوع خطوات منظمة لتعلم التكييف
الارقام تدل على الصفحات
​1- المقدمة , اسس تصميم التكييف
2- نبذة عن انواع التكييف واهمية الرسم المعمارى , متطلبات حساب الحمل الحرارى
3- حساب الحمل الحرارى
4,6,7,8- حساب الحمل الحرارى
9- vantilation , لينك تصميم اعمال التهوية
10- حساب الvantilation
13- انواع التكييف, شرح التكييف الشباك 
16- فيديو تركيب تكييف شباك
17- لينك تحميل كتاب كاريير
18- لينك تحميل برنامج الهاب , شرح تكييف الsplit
25- شرح تكييف الconcealed
27- انواع الدكت 
34- لينك برنامج حساب وزن الصاج 
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (4 يوليو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## engmarmar (18 أغسطس 2014)

وجازاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م. عبدالرحمن زكي (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ أحمد
وجزى كل المشاركين


----------



## شريف برادعية (21 أكتوبر 2014)

* بارك الله فيك اخينا وحبيبنا المهندس احمد , أسأل الله تعالى ان يكون هذا العمل الرائع في ميزان حسناتك ويجزيك الله خير الجزاء

صراحة الموضوع رائع جدا وبأسلوب لا يمكن القول عنه الا ممتاز فهو سلس ومرتب

ارجو من حضرتك ان تكمل الشرح وتزودنا بما زودك الله به من علم 

بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ENG ESMAT (21 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يجزيك خير ياهندسة هو ده بالظبط اللى بسأل عليه شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ENG ESMAT (21 أكتوبر 2014)

الكلام ده كبداية فعلا خطوة خطوة ان شاء الله نستفيد من حضرتك ميرسى جدا


----------



## mohee elkhateep (21 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم صلي على محمد


----------



## mohammedfromegypt (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا عناية المهندس احمد .... نشكر لك مجهودك وصبرك ... بارك الله فيك وفى علمك ..


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (27 أكتوبر 2014)

فى انتظار تكملة الموضوع حسابات الدكت والبيبنج؟


----------



## eng.amr.essam (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس احمد
ونحن فى انتظار اكمال الجزء الهام


----------



## صلاح البلاد (27 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أولا أشكر إدارة المنتدى وبطل هذا الموضوع المهندس شريف على هذه المعلومات القيمة وإنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم....
أستمر يبش مهندس وربنا معك


----------



## قنالتى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## fhfhfhfhfh (8 ديسمبر 2014)

المهندس احمد فينه ؟؟ لو حد متواصل معاه ياريت يبلغه


----------



## المهندس البريماني (1 يناير 2015)

شرح ممتاز ونحن بامس الحاجة اليه فبارك الله فيك وفي ادارة المنتدى


----------



## engkafa81 (11 يناير 2015)

ايوه كده يا هندسة .... الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والتفصيل في طريقة الحساب


----------



## saif31185 (14 يناير 2015)

انا مش عارف احمل المرفقات من الموقع ممكن حد يفيدني


----------



## azhfe (15 يناير 2015)

amazing procedure


----------



## engkafa81 (16 يناير 2015)

المطلوب تحديث الروابط لنتمكن من تحميل الكتب الهامة في هذا الموضوع الخطير وجزاك الله كل خير يا باش مهندس أحمد


----------



## thebigcaptin (16 يناير 2015)

الزميل الفاضل *ahmed_sherif1981* جزاك الله كل خير واحسن اليك وجعل عملك الطيب فى ميزان حسنات واليك


----------



## 1-محمد (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا. إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## meskif (10 فبراير 2015)

ألف شكر لك مهندس أحمد بصراحة حصلت على الاجابات لكل تساءلاتي و التي كنت ابحث عنها من شهر تقريبا في المنتدى
سأبدأ باعادة قراءة موضوعك و ارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لبعض اسئلتي و انتظر منك شرح حساب ابعاد الدكتات


----------



## saiFoMax (10 فبراير 2015)

جازاك الله عنا خير


----------



## EL3SSAL (11 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا -ان شاء الله ده في ميزان حسناتك عشان كلنا بندعيلك


----------



## Hamza Khattab (15 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا السرد الرائع..


----------



## اسلام عمار (20 فبراير 2015)

الله يجزيك خير ياهندسة ​


----------



## black20eagle (26 فبراير 2015)

والله ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه وبجد مجهود جبار وربنا يقويك وتكمله


----------



## meskif (27 فبراير 2015)

المعادله عندى بتقول ايه:
Q=A*SC*q
Q.......الحراره الناتجه عن الاشعاع بتاع ال solar
A.......مساحة الزجاج
SC.....معامل انتقال الحراره للزجاج(معامل الظل)
q.......كمية الحراره الناتجه عن الاشعاع لكل قدم مربع

طيب الحجات دى اجبها ازاى؟؟؟ بص يا سيدى
اولا ال q
افتاح كتاب Carrier 
Carrier===> page 52===> Table 15
هتلاقيه كاتبلك رقم 30 على اعتبار خط العرض بتاع القاهره
و عندك time of year اختار شهر اغسطس زى ما اتفقنا
واختار الاتجاه بتاع الغرفه 
مثال: الغرفه بتقع فى الشمال الشرقى فى القاهره 
q=108
بختار اعلى q موجوده عشان اكون فى الامان فلاقيت اعلى q موجوده عند الساعه 7 صباحا
ثانيا ٍSC
اتبع معايا الاتى
Carrier===> Page 57===>Table 16
اختار نوع الزجاج بتاعك والشائع ان الزجاج 
single==========> 1/8 inch
Double ===========>1/4 inch
فى ناس بتعمل الاتى:
SC= 0.9............... for single
SC=0.8................for double
وبكده نكون جبنا SC
ثالثا A
ودى بتكون فى الرسم المعمارى بتاعى و لو مش موجوده بسئل عليها المهندس المعمارى و دى غالبا بيكون عاملها فايل مخصوص للديتالز بتاعت الابواب والشبابيك
وبكده نكون قدرنا نجيب ال Q بتاعتنا ووحدتها BTU/Hr

اذا ممكن أستاذ أحمد اتنزل اللينك لكتاب Carrier المذكور في شرحك​


----------



## meskif (27 فبراير 2015)

ان شاء الله اتكون بخير أستاذ أحمد و اتكملنا حسابات أبعاد الدكتات و الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## fares_alsadek (12 أبريل 2015)

سلام عليكم
شكرا اخي العزيز على المجهود العظيم، وادعوا الله ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك، ولكن لي طلب صغير: ارجوا من حضرتكم جمع الموضوع كامل في ملف pdf أو ان ترفعه على مواقع التحميل ليكون في مكان واحد وليس مشتتاُ كما هو الحال الان. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENG ADIL MAHMOUD (13 مايو 2015)

الف شكر سابشمهندس احمد وزي ما المهندسين سبقوني وطلبوا ياريت نجمع الموضوع في ملف واحد بي دي اف علشان تكون الاستفادة كامله وعامة


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (15 مايو 2015)

سلام عليكم اخواني 
من فضلكم اريد معرفة كيف يتم تصميم مجاري الهواء Air Duct Design طريقة تساوي الاحتكاك يدويا و كيف يتم استخراج القيم من خريطة هبوط الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك ارجو المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (15 مايو 2015)

سلام عليكم اخواني 
من فضلكم اريد معرفة كيف يتم تصميم مجاري الهواء Air Duct Design طريقة تساوي الاحتكاك يدويا و كيف يتم استخراج القيم من خريطة هبوط الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك ارجو المساعدة و شكر​


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (15 مايو 2015)

سلام عليكم اخواني 
من فضلكم اريد معرفة كيف يتم تصميم مجاري الهواء Air Duct Design طريقة تساوي الاحتكاك يدويا و كيف يتم استخراج القيم من خريطة هبوط الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك ارجو المساعدة و شكرا على هذا المجهود ahmed samy​


----------



## zer000o (23 مايو 2015)

استفسار 
في عضو اسمه تقوي الله كان بدأ موضوع بس مكمل 
و بعدين حضرتك بدأت موضوعك
ف عشان ميحصلش معايا الخطبة 
انا معلوماتي ف التكيف هي من الدراسه ف هل موضوعك هيكون وافي لكل اللي هحتاجه ف شغلي و هو تكييف بردو ولا لازم اخد قرص 
ف انا محتاج نصيحه ابدا ازاي و ايه اللي ابدا بيه هل موضوعك ولا هحتاجه ابدا بحاجه تايه


----------



## zer000o (23 مايو 2015)

What about the fourth load - ventilation


----------



## ghost man (20 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elshemy85 (9 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله لكم وكم كنت اتمنى ان يستمر الموضوع الى نهايته او ان يقوم باكماله احد الأعضاء المشرفين على القسم


----------



## علاء ابوبلال (10 ديسمبر 2016)

بارك الله بيك سيد احمد على مجهودك ونفع الله بيك


----------



## sendibad01 (19 فبراير 2017)

شكرا اخي


----------



## abeben (25 مارس 2017)

الله يوفقك ياشيخ


----------



## abeben (28 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mhd sabt (4 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم كيف فيني أحصل على برنامج Block Load


----------



## Amr Tito Mohamed (5 مايو 2017)

*ربنا يجازيك كل خير ... اسلوب شرح جميييل جدا*


----------

